# Election Window Posters: How's your neighbourhood?



## chilango (Apr 30, 2014)

None in my (Labour held) ward as yet, but the neighbouring Green Party held ward has posters springing up in its somewhat leafier houses. Mostly for the Greens with a smattering of Labour.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 30, 2014)

So far only seen Labour, despite Libdems making a push (lol)


----------



## FiFi (Apr 30, 2014)

Resident Teen has reported some UKIP posters up in a few windows this week, but little yet to make me despair of Human nature.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 30, 2014)

Not saw any round mine.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 30, 2014)

Too many Lib Dems for comfort.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 30, 2014)

My 1 year old tried to shut the front door on a prospective tory councillor earlier. I was proud. 

Tory and ukip posters round here. Not even a labour councillor standing.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 30, 2014)

seen one 'alliance for green socialism' sign in someone's garden, and that's it..


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 30, 2014)

Not seen any posters up but every fucker here is probably gonna vote UKIP


----------



## brogdale (Apr 30, 2014)

Even though I live in the 'golden crescent' of SW London I've not seen any of the annoying, fucking "Winning here" posters yet....wonder why that is? Have seen a couple of Labour posters. Mind you the LDs called today and left a leaflet telling me that they're sorry I was out....they'd have been a whole lot more sorry if I hadn't been.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2014)

Lot of yellowy / orange in the windows here. Not liberal voters, just a street of nicotine stained net curtains. 

Quite a few cracks showing. Sadly this is the glass, not the political system


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 30, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> seen one 'alliance for green socialism' sign in someone's garden, and that's it..



I need to move


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 30, 2014)

Haven't seen any yet.


----------



## Geri (Apr 30, 2014)

Not seen any. Don't think we have an election this year.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 30, 2014)

Geri said:


> Not seen any. Don't think we have an election this year.



you do


----------



## brogdale (Apr 30, 2014)

Geri said:


> Not seen any. Don't think we have an election this year.


 You in Pyongyang?

Everyone's got the Euros.


----------



## Geri (Apr 30, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> you do


 
What, a Euro election? Nobody around here is the slightest bit interested in that! 

I didn't even know what my polling card was for when it came through the door.


----------



## articul8 (Apr 30, 2014)

None round here


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 30, 2014)

Geri said:


> I didn't even know what my polling card was for when it came through the door.



It's to speed up the process when you go to cast your vote.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Haven't seen any posters yet, but then I haven't even been able to find a list of candidates either!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 30, 2014)

articul8 said:


> None round here



Not even in your window??


----------



## J Ed (Apr 30, 2014)

I haven't seen any


----------



## Belushi (Apr 30, 2014)

Haven't seen any round here, but Labour will walk it, they've held the council for the last 46 years iirc.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 30, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> It's to speed up the process when you go to cast your vote.


It's so they can spy on you.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 30, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> It's so they can spy on you.


Really big roach cards.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 30, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Haven't seen any round here, but Labour will walk it, they've held the council for the last 46 years iirc.


In Tottenham they actually weigh the Labour votes and only count vote totals if they fall below a certain weight threshold.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 30, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> It's so they can spy on you.



That's what the numbers on your ballot papers are for.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 30, 2014)

None at all that I can see.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 30, 2014)

Don't think I've ever seen a poster
in a window. Plenty on lamp posts though. Usual Sinn Fein/SDLP shite where I'm from.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Apr 30, 2014)

1 Green poster, hanging in a window.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 30, 2014)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 53089


----------



## Geri (Apr 30, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> It's to speed up the process when you go to cast your vote.


 
You're so funny


----------



## articul8 (Apr 30, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn post: 13105700 said:
			
		

> Not even in your window??


Especially not in mine


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 30, 2014)

articul8 said:


> Especially not in mine



Why not?


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 30, 2014)

One UKIP poster on my estate, very small, only saw it when leafletting estate with IWW flyers.


----------



## Sue (Apr 30, 2014)

Couple of Labour leaflets in the biggish houses down the road. None on my estate or any of the other ones I went past earlier. None for anyone else but not massively surprised.


----------



## Sue (Apr 30, 2014)

articul8 said:


> Especially not in mine


 Are you not a Labour member/activist?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 30, 2014)

Here's our local BNP candidate.







I'm guessing this won't be his election poster though ...

http://www.wirralglobe.co.uk/news/9...f_Wirral_BNP_candidate_in_Hitler_salute_pose/


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Here's our local BNP candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'd have got away with it, if it hadn't been for those pesky kids.



> “Also, if the Leftist media didn’t keep on and on about the Nazis, everyone would have forgotten them by now.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 30, 2014)

Only a green party one so far on my street. On my side - the terraced house side.

There are some semi's over the road where people obsess about off-street parking and how long skips have been around for - clearly all Tories.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 30, 2014)

Nothing for the Euros that I've seen. A few 'Yes' ones though for the independence referendum.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 30, 2014)

One Green - Greens do well in west lewisham. But thats it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 30, 2014)

Labour safe seat but strong green support isn't it? I did some research when I moved here and that is what I found.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 30, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Labour safe seat but strong green support isn't it? I did some research when I moved here and that is what I found.


greens do particularly well in any non-general elections, but yes very safe labour seat


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 30, 2014)

I wandered around Exeter City centre yesterday and was surprised to see a ukip poster in a tattoo studio in an area of Fore St where there are Polish and Romanian shops. No other posters anywhere. Can you display a poster ironically?


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2014)

haven't noticed any in Hackney


----------



## DotCommunist (May 1, 2014)

no posters, but a ukip leaflet this morn


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 1, 2014)

Green party posters round here  fucking students


----------



## tony.c (May 1, 2014)

Haven't seen any round my way. Including my road, though I have seen from the Council online list that there is one Labour and one Tory candidate (for other wards) living in my road.


----------



## flypanam (May 1, 2014)

A few Lib Dems on Willesden High Road.

Claiming to be cleaning up the streets.


----------



## Teaboy (May 1, 2014)

None at all round my way.  I saw fuck loads of UKIP posters in the forest of dean last weekend.


----------



## mr steev (May 1, 2014)

I've only seen one 'no more austerity' Labour poster. There's a house at the end of my street that permanently has a NUT poster in the window and always displays Labour campaign poster, so I imagine they'll be up soon.

I did rip down an NF sticker/flyer off the bus stop the other day though. I've not seen one of those for a long time


----------



## Sprocket. (May 1, 2014)

Seen one UKIP poster, no leaflets up to yet.


----------



## pesh (May 1, 2014)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Here's our local BNP candidate.


what is it with white power / NF / racists and terrible aerosol can technique? i'm guessing it's down to them missing out on the 5 elements of hiphop, particularly number 3.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 1, 2014)

not a single poster that i've seen in anerley.  we've had a nice personally addressed letter from our labour councillours telling us that the lib-dem councillours don't even live in the ward, and a pile of leaflets from the lib-dems telling us that europe is good for us.  nothing else.


----------



## Nylock (May 1, 2014)

no posters in my street as yet...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2014)

*Two* UKIP Euro flyers have gone in the recycling.
I need to work out which Bristol area candidate who stands a chance is the exact opposite - sadly probably Libdem.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 1, 2014)

Slightly off topic, but reading this thread reminded me of the first time Ed Miliband came on the knock around here and when I opened the door his response was, ''oh, it's you''


----------



## krink (May 1, 2014)

there's a house round the corner always puts up a labour sign in their garden but I have a feeling it is the candidates parents. even the ukip candidate up the street hasn't got one in the window.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 1, 2014)

No leaflets yet the lazy bastards.


----------



## Sue (May 2, 2014)

So, my European immigrant with a non-European name flatmate got a personally-addressed leaflet from UKIP yesterday (the big picture of Nigel Farage on the front cheered her up no end). I didn't get one.  The country has truly gone to the dogs.


----------



## craigxcraig (May 3, 2014)

1 Ukip (and large union flag) here in hither green.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 3, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> *Two* UKIP Euro flyers have gone in the recycling.
> I need to work out which Bristol area candidate who stands a chance is the exact opposite - sadly probably Libdem.



Made sure my German neighbour received his UKIP flyer warning about the numbers of EU immigrants entering UK.


----------



## tony.c (May 3, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Made sure my German neighbour received his UKIP flyer warning about the numbers of EU immigrants entering UK.


We have a German standing as a UKIP council candidate in the neighbouring constituency. Will he vote for himself to have himself ejected from the UK? Must be terribly confusing for him.
I'm not sure that Harrow Council has much say on whether the UK remains in the EU though.


----------



## butchersapron (May 3, 2014)

Why do you say that UKIP wants to eject all non-british people from britain tony?


----------



## tony.c (May 3, 2014)

That was meant to be tongue in cheek. UKIP are supposed to be against the unrestricted immigration of people from the EU, and this guy is from the EU. He would probably say he is a skilled worker/businessman or whatever, and that they are only against unskilled Europeans taking jobs from British workers.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 3, 2014)

First leaflet today - from UKIP. Has that idiot's face on it so I've not read it yet.


----------



## chilango (May 5, 2014)

Greens and Labour seem to be really going at it in the neighbouring ward. Still nowt in mine.

Saw UKIP posters today. One, unsurprisingly, in Marlow and one in the aforementioned Green ward.

Pleasing absence of LibDems.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 5, 2014)

Nothing to see around here, yet ....................


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 5, 2014)

I've just read the UKIP leaflet.  Unsurprisingly it is all about immigration and the EU, with various assertions about jobs and fuel etc., but it also claims that if we left the ECHR we could "deport foreign criminals (even if they have a cat)."  That claim about cats is one they seem to wheel out regularly, and it just isn't true.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (May 5, 2014)

No conservative or ukip posters round my part of NW10 yet


----------



## brogdale (May 5, 2014)

chilango said:


> Pleasing absence of LibDems.



Saw my first nasty, orange "winning here" diamond today.

Figuring that we won't see anything of this old gem, though!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 5, 2014)

Saw my first two TUSC posters yesterday in my ward so only seen Labour, TUSC and Ukip so far in what was before 2010 a safe Libdem ward


----------



## William of Walworth (May 5, 2014)

No window posters at all that I've seen (yet). No local elections here in Swansea though, Euros only.


----------



## Shirl (May 5, 2014)

I've not seen any window posters but there are UKIP posters on the roadside between here and Keighley


----------



## Tankus (May 5, 2014)

not seen a single one

I've had some shit through my letterbox though


----------



## peterkro (May 5, 2014)

Lib-Dems are piling it on here (Cathedrals ward Southwark) I'm actually getting tired of ripping up the glossy shit they leave all over the shop.


----------



## brogdale (May 5, 2014)

Tankus said:


> I've had some shit through my letterbox though



maybe take down the UKIP poster?


----------



## William of Walworth (May 5, 2014)

peterkro said:


> Lib-Dems are piling it on here (Cathedrals ward Southwark) I'm actually getting tired of ripping up the glossy shit they leave all over the shop.



Used to live in Chaucer when I was in Simon Hughes' constituency (a million years ago). Cathedral and nearby used to be their strongest areas. Any chance of them losing more seats in Southwark this time do you think?


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 5, 2014)

Tankus said:


> not seen a single one
> 
> I've had some shit through my letterbox though



Sorry about that - you know how it is, we've all done it. On the way home from a curry and a few pints. You get the urge but can't find any bogs. You don't wanna do it on the street cos that would be fucking disgusting. But letterboxes are just at the right height and if your aim is true and you hold it open you can get it in there without so much as a skidmark.


----------



## peterkro (May 5, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Used to live in Chaucer when I was in Simon Hughes' constituency (a million years ago). Cathedral and nearby used to be their strongest areas. Any chance of them losing more seats in Southwark this time do you think?


I've only been here for a bit more than a year but they seem to have it sewn up.In the general election I'm going to break the habit of a lifetime and vote labour if it means getting rid of that prick Hughes.
As to the rest of Southwark I'm not sure but I wouldn't underestimate the backlash caused by them chumming up to the tories.
(I live in one of the housing co-ops in the area and off hand I'd say nobody here will vote Lib-Dem doesn't stop the fuckers annoying the shit out of everyone though)


----------



## joevsimp (May 5, 2014)

none at all in Central Reading, safe Labour, Lib Dems have given up and I'm not in the ward that the Greens hold (their de-facto HQ is on the next street over though)


----------



## William of Walworth (May 5, 2014)

Cheers for that post peterkro . Will keep an eye out for those results -- my mum still lives in the area.


----------



## chilango (May 5, 2014)

joevsimp said:


> none at all in Central Reading, safe Labour, Lib Dems have given up and I'm not in the ward that the Greens hold (their de-facto HQ is on the next street over though)



Yeah my ward seems to have been abandoned to Labour. Whilst the Greens have set up camp in the PlayCafe in Palmer Park,


----------



## chilango (May 5, 2014)

Sorry, DP.


----------



## free spirit (May 5, 2014)

it would seem my brother's standing for the lib dems in the council elections, but in a ward that's solid labour with the lib dems absolutely miles behind (and not where he lives), so I think he's just going through the motions or something.

he's said fuck all about this to me or my parents, probably down to the increasing hostility we've been aiming at the lib dems for the last 4 years. Not a welcome development.


----------



## free spirit (May 5, 2014)

on the plus side, I noticed he'd not delivered the last load of leaflets before the next lot arrived, and we're looking like being pretty busy at work the next few weeks so they've lost someone who was pretty much full time sticking poster boards up for them for 4 weeks at the last election.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 6, 2014)

Haven't seen any posters in any windows....


----------



## moochedit (May 6, 2014)

Not seen any window posters.  I've had a ukip and a labour leaflet through the door so far.


----------



## cantsin (May 6, 2014)

LIb-Dem / N Devon ward :  the only posters / placards are UKIP , not quite as many as 2 years ago I don't think at this stage (and one less as of yesterday) - the majority are on roadside display from farmers, who obviously resent the evil/restrictive/wasteful EU, especially now they're on double-bubble subsidies as they throw up wind turbines in the fields the EU pays them to keep fallow.

I need to check out this low rise estate in town to get a better picture, last time ( 2 years ago ) there seemed to be UKIP placards every other house ( though saying that, am wondering if we had local elects. 2 years ago, and so only Euros this time = less 'engagement' from non farmers...cld always look it up ...zzzz)


----------



## shagnasty (May 6, 2014)

Tankus said:


> not seen a single one
> 
> I've had some shit through my letterbox though


So have ukip the real stuff ,so they have stopped the freepost thing.Not seen any posters in my area ,even the woman across the road who is labour cllr doesn't have one in her window


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 6, 2014)

Couple of Green Party one for the council by-election, nothing for the euros at all.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 6, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I've not seen any window posters but there are UKIP posters on the roadside between here and Keighley



Go and vandalise them in the dead of night.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 6, 2014)

pesh said:


> what is it with white power / NF / racists and terrible aerosol can technique? i'm guessing it's down to them missing out on the 5 elements of hiphop, particularly number 3.



If you really want to see some proper aerosol fail, you only need look at the bnp youtube channel


----------



## quiet guy (May 6, 2014)

Not seen any posters up around here but have had leaflets from both the BNP and UKIP through the letter box. You'd be hard pushed to even realise that there is an election due in May, the main parties don't even bother to canvass or distribute leaflets. 
Did see some twat with a UKIP poster on his dashboard when I was driving through Chesterfield.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 6, 2014)

UKIP are the only posters I've seen; two in fact. Not much, but that's 2 more than anyone else, including the Selfservatives.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 6, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> If you really want to see some proper aerosol fail, you only need look at the bnp youtube channel



That clip appears to be 9 minutes long. Is that 9 minutes of a forlorn looking rag hanging from a bridge threatening to fall on someone's windhsield. What an epitaph!


----------



## mr steev (May 6, 2014)

My mate was driving home late the other night and saw two blokes kicking and stamping something on the ground. He slowed down thinking someone was getting a kicking... turned out they were smashing up Ukip signs


----------



## brogdale (May 6, 2014)

Got a "*Vote for Marriage" *leaflet from C4M put through my door today. Tells me to..."_ask MEP candidates if they will defend my freedom to express my beliefs about marriage?"
_
From their website:-



> David Cameron’s decision to redefine marriage remains very controversial. Many people continue to believe that true marriage can only be the union of one man and one woman.
> 
> The European Union is pushing for a powerful new law which would threaten your freedom to talk about marriage. Therefore the redefinition of marriage is an issue to raise with candidates seeking election to the European Parliament on 22 May.
> 
> ...



I'm presuming that it's pretty much only UKIP and few fruit-cake christo candidates that could possibly satisfy these god-botherers. 

Anyone else had this one?


----------



## Dogsauce (May 6, 2014)

No poster here, one UKIP leaflet.

Local news featured the election launch campaign of the English Democrats, featuring Chris Beverley, recent poster boy of the BNP.


----------



## gosub (May 6, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> If you really want to see some proper aerosol fail, you only need look at the bnp youtube channel



pretty sure thats illegal.  Which is why he doesn't show the instillation or say he condones it.  But he does admit its his handiwork and you could work out which bridge - worth showing to a electoral registration officer in yorkshire or north east


----------



## Nylock (May 6, 2014)

all the local farmers seem to have ukip posters/hoardings/billboards up now


----------



## brogdale (May 6, 2014)

Nylock said:


> all the local farmers seem to have ukip posters/hoardings/billboards up now



must be a fucking huge subsidy to put those things up in their fields, then.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2014)

dissapointing lack of loony stuff here- spotted a 'No more leaflets thankyou- We're voting UKIP!' poster near Tescos in town.


----------



## free spirit (May 6, 2014)

Nylock said:


> all the local farmers seem to have ukip posters/hoardings/billboards up now


turkeys actually are voting for christmas then?

muppets.


----------



## free spirit (May 6, 2014)

free spirit said:


> it would seem my brother's standing for the lib dems in the council elections, but in a ward that's solid labour with the lib dems absolutely miles behind (and not where he lives), so I think he's just going through the motions or something.
> 
> he's said fuck all about this to me or my parents, probably down to the increasing hostility we've been aiming at the lib dems for the last 4 years. Not a welcome development.


Asked if he was just intending to go through the motions with the campaign given that there was no chance of winning that ward.... turns out that he's not even planning to go through the motions, just got talked into putting his name on the ballot for a no hope ward as they'd not got anyone else.

Seems they're retrenching to focus their efforts on trying to hold seats they already have, and have given up the rest entirely other than the token effort of putting up a candidate.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 7, 2014)

They do that in a lot of council seats, a friend who was a party member a few years back got put down to fight for an ultra-safe labour seat in South Leeds, don't think she did anything beyond appearing as a name on the ballot.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 7, 2014)

Got a leaflet from the Pirate Party yesterday. The Tories have been sending leaflets to people in my block with names and addresses printed on them. I haven't got one, but picked up one that a neighbour left on top of the post boxes in the communal area of the block. It's got twatface's picture on the front so I can't bring myself to look at it this early in the day.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Got a leaflet from the Pirate Party yesterday. The Tories have been sending leaflets to people in my block with names and addresses printed on them. I haven't got one, but picked up one that a neighbour left on top of the post boxes in the communal area of the block. It's got twatface's picture on the front so I can't bring myself to look at it this early in the day.



The Pirate Party have got an election broadcast at https://www.pirateparty.org.uk/campaigns/european-elections-2014


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2014)

seen a couple of Plaid and Labour window posters
also had 2 ukip leaflets, 2 lib dem, 1 tory and don't think labour have bothered as yet
http://blog.electionleaflets.org/
is this still to do with an urbanite?


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2014)

finally seen one in my street, house opposite has a Labour poster.


----------



## quiquaquo (May 13, 2014)

Only UKIP round here in East Sussex, fully expect them to take at least 70% of the vote everywhere except Hastings and to a lesser extent Brighton.


----------



## wozzakeepsFCUM (May 13, 2014)

Was a large Ukip one on a field near me.  One of my mates managed to 'fix' it though.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 13, 2014)

None spotted here.  Flyers from UKIP, BNP, two from labour (local and European separately - local one is pretty detailed and localised) plus a personally addressed one from the tories (am I the only one that finds personally addressed junk mail from a political party a bit creepy?)


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2014)

no i hate it and it made me rip it up even more furiously than i would have done


----------



## quiquaquo (May 13, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> None spotted here.  Flyers from UKIP, BNP, two from labour (local and European separately - local one is pretty detailed and localised) plus a personally addressed one from the tories (am I the only one that finds personally addressed junk mail from a political party a bit creepy?)



Political parties (all of them?) and credit agencies are allowed access to the *restricted* electoral roll. Along with the police and security services of course.


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2014)

quiquaquo said:


> Political parties (all of them?) and credit agencies are allowed access to the *restricted* electoral roll. Along with the police and security services of course.


Everyone is - provided  they pay for it - or go to the town hall. Or do you mean the full electoral roll rather than the restricted one?


----------



## Plumdaff (May 13, 2014)

Saw a UKIP sign driving through Brecon last week, nothing in this corner of west Cardiff. Had leaflets from UKIP, Tories, Labour and Plaid so far.


----------



## sim667 (May 13, 2014)

Had leaflets from Tories, Labour, UKIP, Lib Dem and Green so far.

Only window poster down my road is Green.

I live in what has always been traditionally conservative, but an expenses scandal and a sex scandal for our MP has been leaving support waining and slowly but surely the Greens are getting a foot in.


----------



## chilango (May 13, 2014)

Still nothing at all in my ward. Greens chucking everything at holding the neighbouring ward, Labour too. Labour the only ones bothering to leaflet my ward outside of the post office allocation.

Not a single Tory or UKIP poster anywhere. 

Which is a pleasant surprise given the amount of countryside alliance studenst round here...


----------



## quiquaquo (May 13, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Everyone is - provided  they pay for it - or go to the town hall. Or do you mean the full electoral roll rather than the restricted one?



Read: http://www.croydon.gov.uk/democracy/dande/elections/electoral-register/


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2014)

quiquaquo said:


> Read: http://www.croydon.gov.uk/democracy/dande/elections/electoral-register/


I suggest that you do. A bit more carefully this time.


----------



## teqniq (May 13, 2014)

Plumdaff said:


> Saw a UKIP sign driving through Brecon last week, nothing in this corner of west Cardiff. Had leaflets from UKIP, Tories, Labour and Plaid so far.


There is a big poster at the bottom of Clifton St on the advertising hoardings opposite the ex-pub squatted by anarcho types. It has been thoroughly defaced.


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2014)

think someone got caught doing the one on Crwys rd! unless that was a joke


----------



## William of Walworth (May 13, 2014)

Was on the bus on a way to the Gower Cider Festival on Sunday when we saw a couple of boards with Tory  posters, in corners of fields next to the road ...

Just generic ones -- 'Vote Conservative' with no candidate named.

Literally nothing seen so far here in town. I'm sure it's to do with us only having Euro elections and no locals, as I said before.

We've only had UKIP and Tory flyers delivered so far -- the Tory ones were personally addressed mailshots like frogwoman was mentioning.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 13, 2014)

finally had the *pleasure* of the UKIP junk mail - also went straight into the workshop fire as I wasn't going to contaminate the recycling box.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2014)

No posters locally yet, but a smattering of leaflets from Tories Liberals and "No 2 EU" I won't be voting for the latter because I hate the use of numbers to replace words.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 13, 2014)

So far no posters but I've got leaflets from UKIP, Tories Cunts, Labour, Green (recycled paper too), Pirate Party and BNP twats,  The BNP one is disturbing to say the least, targeting asylum seekers.


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2014)

No mention of therm on the lib dem or tory or labour ones? Then, i suppose they don't have to they? They just do it.


----------



## moochedit (May 14, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The BNP one is disturbing to say the least, targeting asylum seekers.



I've had a weird bnp leaflet today. first it says labour wants to let paedophiles and muslims off the bedroom tax and then it says ukip wants to scrap equality legislation which would mean women could earn less than men.		 er.. hang on..


----------



## Das Uberdog (May 14, 2014)

Labour town round here. Large migrant community, Labour posters in some shops but not much residentially of any stripe.


----------



## Nylock (May 14, 2014)

Had a No2EU one yesterday, they look even more swivel-eyed than UKIP...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 14, 2014)

Nylock said:


> Had a No2EU one yesterday, they look even more swivel-eyed than UKIP...



Is that even possible?


----------



## Dogsauce (May 14, 2014)

Scanning several miles of my work route from the top deck of the bus, not a sausage anywhere. There used to be about a mile of the main road that always had BNP signs on all the lampposts, I'm hoping they've given up.

Is this all a sign of public disinterest or is it a sign the battleground had moved to the internet?


----------



## Nylock (May 14, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Is that even possible?


oh yes, most definitely


----------



## sim667 (May 14, 2014)

I was going to post mine back to the UKIP freepost address, but I dont know what nasty thing to do to it first.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 14, 2014)

ddraig said:


> think someone got caught doing the one on Crwys rd! unless that was a joke



I've now spotted one on Cowbridge Rd which is crying out for a defacing....


----------



## Dogsauce (May 14, 2014)

sim667 said:


> I was going to post mine back to the UKIP freepost address, but I dont know what nasty thing to do to it first.



It's been shut down apparently because of dicks sending them blood and so on.  Send it back to the tories instead, sure they must have one.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 14, 2014)

FREEPOST RSBB-XRZT-ZTXE, The Conservative Party Foundation, 30, Millbank, London, SW1P 4DP


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 14, 2014)

1 Labour the rest Green (maybe seven or eight fairly close to home); such is life on the museli mountain.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## sim667 (May 14, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> It's been shut down apparently because of dicks sending them blood and so on.  Send it back to the tories instead, sure they must have one.


 
They must have a new one.

I was going to stick it to a brick and package it up and send it


----------



## mr steev (May 14, 2014)

Over the last few weeks we've had several Ukip flyers through the door, and personally addressed tory shite. In the last week we've had Ukip, BNP, We Demand a Referendum, An Independence from Europe, Tory and Labour flyers


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2014)

Nylock said:


> Had a No2EU one yesterday, they look even more swivel-eyed than UKIP...




they still  on the abstentionist trip? I say power to them. They won't win but out of the choices, its about the only one prefferable to drawing a nob on the ballot


----------



## Idris2002 (May 14, 2014)

In Halle-Neustadt (GDR era Le Corbusier ville radieuse type place) I saw a FDP (German liberals) poster for someone called "Hajek".


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 14, 2014)

I just got an Animal Welfare Party leaflet through the door for the Euros.


----------



## Nylock (May 14, 2014)

the BNP leaflet landed on my doormat today like a paper turd whilst I was in work...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 14, 2014)

Having had a quick scan on the way to and from school - nada, zilch, zero posters!


----------



## brogdale (May 14, 2014)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Having had a quick scan on the way to and from school - nada, zilch, zero posters!



Yep we walked about 7 miles today through the LD heartland of residential LB Sutton and saw just two posters, (both nasty orange "winning here" diamonds); something has changed...even for the locals there used to be many, many more posters than this.


----------



## JTG (May 14, 2014)

UKIP billboards don't last long round here.
None in anyone's windows. Stopped living in areas where people want to euthanise the working class and obsess over 'independent businesses' so not even any Green ones


----------



## quiquaquo (May 14, 2014)

Got a leaflet from Gert Wilders bunch of racists yesterday. Had no idea they were standing in SE England.

This is their candidate: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laurence_Stassen


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 14, 2014)

quiquaquo said:


> Got a leaflet from Gert Wilders bunch of racists yesterday. Had no idea they were standing in SE England.
> 
> This is their candidate: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laurence_Stassen



If you bothered to read the Wikipedia entry you linked to you would see that Geert Wilders party is not standing in South East England


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2014)

I wish another party would come along and take the mantle from the now defunct Natural Law Party. Every election should have at least one hippy outfit.


----------



## frogwoman (May 14, 2014)

Nylock said:


> Had a No2EU one yesterday, they look even more swivel-eyed than UKIP...



The SP are involved in no2eu. What did the leaflet say?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 14, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> The SP are involved in no2eu. What did the leaflet say?


something about the tendency of the rate of profit to fall?


----------



## Nylock (May 14, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> The SP are involved in no2eu. What did the leaflet say?


A pick and mix from UKIP, Tpry, Referendum and BNP iirc. Binned it after a quick read and now its covered in shite so i ain't fishing for it sorry 

E2A I'd guess the renationalisation stuff and anything else remotely 'left' probably came from whatever input the sp has purportedly had...

E2A (again): Just had a quick scan and it wasn't no2eu, it was one from "we demand a referendum" and one from "an independence from europe". 

Sorry, all the anti-eu parties are starting to blur together for me now... the amount of EU-related negativity and immigrant bashing is overwhelming and just turning into a xenophobic white noise... =/


----------



## quiquaquo (May 14, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> If you bothered to read the Wikipedia entry you linked to you would see that Geert Wilders party is not standing in South East England



Sorry about that, friend of israel.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 14, 2014)

quiquaquo said:


> Sorry about that, friend of israel.


are you really sorry member?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2014)

Everytime I see the name Geert Wilder, I read it as Gene Wilder.






I wish there was a Gene Wilder party


----------



## Red Storm (May 14, 2014)

You can make your own Labour Party ones and have them emailed to you. Maybe you could make them interesting.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 14, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Everytime I see the name Geert Wilder, I read it as Gene Wilder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 14, 2014)

joevsimp said:


> none at all in Central Reading, safe Labour, Lib Dems have given up and I'm not in the ward that the Greens hold (their de-facto HQ is on the next street over though)



Park wards full of green party posters. Tryna think where their HQ would be if not in park ward, given all three councillors live there?


----------



## chilango (May 14, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Park wards full of green party posters. Tryna think where their HQ would be if not in park ward, given all three councillors live there?



They're always in the PlayCafe in Palmer Park.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 14, 2014)

chilango said:


> They're always in the PlayCafe in Palmer Park.



That is park ward, though.


----------



## chilango (May 14, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> That is park ward, though.



I know.

They do appear to have ditched the rest of Reading to focus on holding Park. I think they'll struggle. And iirc only have two candidates up for election there.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 14, 2014)

chilango said:


> I know.
> 
> They do appear to have ditched the rest of Reading to focus on holding Park. I think they'll struggle. And iirc only have two candidates up for election there.



I'm good friends with Rob White. They have limited resources, so have to concentrate on holding what they have, especially when its pretty close with labour in park. They also had one councillor resign mid term, which is why they have two up for election in park this year - twice as much to lose so presumably why they're so focused on the area. Rob said they'd like to expand, but they need to consider where they can build some support.


----------



## chilango (May 14, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I'm good friends with Rob White. They have limited resources, so have to concentrate on holding what they have, especially when its pretty close with labour in park. They also had one councillor resign mid term, which is why they have two up for election in park this year - twice as much to lose so presumably why they're so focused on the area. Rob said they'd like to expand, but they need to consider where they can build some support.



Yeah. Figures. They don't seem to have huge numbers of activists or resources, so understandable to focus on Park. 

Rob seems to have a good profile locally though.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 15, 2014)

Had a Labour one delivered now. Apart from the Miliband picture on the front  , it's not actually that bad inside, just bland. Focussing on jobs, cost of living, even mentions employment rights -- all very vague though. I suspect the Welsh Labour ones are less annoying than elsewhere possibly ...


----------



## Sprocket. (May 15, 2014)

Got six leaflets through the door this morning.
1 Tory.
1 English Democrat.
3 UKIP.
They obviously either printed too many or are struggling to get their message across


----------



## andysays (May 15, 2014)

I haven't seen a single poster round here.

Over the past couple of weeks, I've had flyers from UKIP and TUSC introducing their candidates in my ward, plus a Euro one for the Greens.

I've also had a Royal Mail delivered one from the Tories, and an email from my union (Unite) urging me to vote Labour.

So far there's been nothing through the door from Labour, who have this part of Haringey totally sown up. Presumably they assume they can win without any campaigning on the ground, and they're probably right


----------



## Dogsauce (May 15, 2014)

No complacency here - I'm in a very safe labour seat with well-regarded and very active local councillors, yet they've put far and away the most effort into their local election leaflet (I haven't had any other local ones, just Euros).  It might be because they have a new candidate replacing one who is retiring, so making more effort introducing her to the electorate.


----------



## chilango (May 15, 2014)

I think labour came knocking last night. Missed them though as was putting daughter to bed. They appear to be the only party campaigning in my ward.

What's really pleasing is the complete absence of fucking "Focus" and theLibDems. Haven't even had a Euro mail shot from them.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 15, 2014)

Not a sniff of Lib Dems here either - they're normally busy over in the University area but bet they daren't show their faces there now.  I'm going to enjoy shouting 'Taxi for Greg Mulholland!' next year.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2014)

I might vote for a meat feast pizza given how I've had conservative, ukip  and dominos through the door.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 15, 2014)

first labour one has gone up in my street.  and the defaced ukip billboard has been replaced with another ukip poster, the first i have seen that hasn't been defaced.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 15, 2014)

Meanwhile in Germany:


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2014)

can you check your knowing german privilege and run us a rough translation?


----------



## Idris2002 (May 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> can you check your knowing german privilege and run us a rough translation?



Jawohl, mein kleine arschloch.

The poster is from the main far-right party, the National Democrats. They're hating on some bloke called Ali, who they accuse of being a criminal, and who they say should be sent back to his 'heimat' or homeland 'aber schnell', but quickly.

The rhyming couplet underneath is basically 'what this idiot doesn't know is that Germany is Ali's homeland'.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2014)

arschloch is arseole isn't it 


cheers though. 


There has been a disappointing lack of anything proper loon so far. And labour appear to have decided that this area is not worh the bother and money of convincing my kettering breds away from hard right options


----------



## Idris2002 (May 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> arschloch is arseole isn't it



It's just a joke, wee man. _Ruffles kimble's hair in an affectionate manner._


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2014)

I'll let you off this time proff, but I must warn you I have been reading Sun Tzu. UNCRITICALLY


----------



## Idris2002 (May 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I'll let you off this time proff, but I must warn you I have been reading Sun Tzu. UNCRITICALLY



Your psychoanalyst may say one thing, Blatworthy, but I say another - and my treatment is _free. _


----------



## free spirit (May 15, 2014)

Apparently the Lib Dems think that a leaflet loudly proclaiming that only the 'lib dems or labour can win here' would in some way make me want to vote Lib Dem.

I reckon that's a serious mistake, I'd not realised how close Labour had come last time, or how far behind the tories were.

Still trying to decide between Alliance for Green Socialism, Greens or Labour.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 15, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Everytime I see the name Geert Wilder, I read it as Gene Wilder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I respond with this ...


----------



## William of Walworth (May 15, 2014)

free spirit said:


> Apparently the Lib Dems think that a leaflet loudly proclaiming that only the 'lib dems or labour can win here' would in some way make me want to vote Lib Dem.
> 
> I reckon that's a serious mistake, I'd not realised how close Labour had come last time, or how far behind the tories were.
> 
> Still trying to decide between Alliance for Green Socialism, Greens or Labour.




If the LD's have a sitting councillor, the only vote is a tactical vote .... (IMO like!)


----------



## peterkro (May 15, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> If the LD's have a sitting councillor, the only vote is a tactical vote .... (IMO like!)


This is a bit of a conundrum for me,I have a choice between Lib-Dems (have parish stitched up and all three councillors),the greens and Labour.I'm loath to vote Labour but they are the only party likely to oust the lib-dems.What the fuck to do.Hold my nose and vote Labour I guess.


----------



## free spirit (May 16, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> If the LD's have a sitting councillor, the only vote is a tactical vote .... (IMO like!)


maybe


William of Walworth said:


> If the LD's have a sitting councillor, the only vote is a tactical vote .... (IMO like!)


maybe, kinda thinking of voting green at the Euros to hopefully beat the BNP, and torn between labour and Alliance for Green Socialism for the locals.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 16, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> And I respond with this ...


Noddy Holder doesn't sound anything like Geert Wilders though??


----------



## William of Walworth (May 16, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn : No, but the hat! Just jesting anyway


----------



## Roadkill (May 16, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> If the LD's have a sitting councillor, the only vote is a tactical vote .... (IMO like!)



Hmm, not sure about that.  The councillor up for election in my ward is a Lib Dem, and former council leader to boot.  Tbf to her she isn't a bad councillor, as the four communications I've had through my door from her - three leaflets and a ward newsletter - have stressed.  I want rid of her because she's a Lib Dem, but I'm not going to vote Labour to do it.  I'm voting Green, who seem to be campaigning pretty hard here, probably partly because Green Port Hull getting the final go-ahead has pushed issues like renewables up the local agenda.  They might be right if they think some of that will rub off on them, although sadly so might the Tories, who are also campaigning harder than they used to in council elections here: Cameron was pretty damn quick to try and claim the credit, the fucking hypocrite.  Meanwhile, Labour have only dropped one leaflet through my door, as have the Kippers, who aren't fielding a candidate for this ward, although they most certainly are in less affluent areas of the city.

I still haven't seen a single window poster, and only one car sticker and billboard, both UKIP.  The latter was quickly vandalised and taken down.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 16, 2014)

Local councillors used to earn regard for being hard-working or for campaigning on local issues, one in the village I grew up in used to be very well known, often seen out doing stuff like litter picking, and tended to pick up a lot of votes from people who wouldn't usually vote Labour.  The 'party machine' was always distant. 

I think with the loss of community, particularly in urban areas where people come and go more frequently due to shorthold tenancies, the loss of 'homes for life' council housing and people moving about more for work and schools this is probably becoming less important.  I'm still in quite a settled (urban) area and know all three local councillors (who've all been in the same seat for a long time - very safe Labour area), but that feels like an exception, and it'll be increasingly common for people to vote along 'party lines' with a nationally set message.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 17, 2014)

Labour going a bit bonkers with mini billboards in Tottenham


----------



## chilango (May 17, 2014)

tut tut.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 17, 2014)

free spirit said:


> Apparently the Lib Dems think that a leaflet loudly proclaiming that only the 'lib dems or labour can win here' would in some way make me want to vote Lib Dem.
> 
> I reckon that's a serious mistake, I'd not realised how close Labour had come last time, or how far behind the tories were.
> 
> Still trying to decide between Alliance for Green Socialism, Greens or Labour.


There was an interesting analysis in the guardian about how much they lie about 'x can't win here'. I don't have the url to hand but it was published earlier this week.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 17, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Labour going a bit bonkers with mini billboards in Tottenham




I thought they'd spelled 'Haringey' wrong but it turns out there's a bit of Haringey called 'Harringay'. London is stupid.


----------



## chilango (May 17, 2014)

Focus finally delivered here 

You know the old stories from Belfast of the the army's impending arrival onto a street being heralded by the mass clattering of bin lids?

There's now a 21st century version.

The Lib Dems impending departure from a street being heralded by the mass clattering of recycling bin lids as Focus is put away...


----------



## 8115 (May 17, 2014)

I've now seen 2 Conservative plaques in my city.  This is unprecedented.  My dad reckons they are making a push in case the lib dems get annihilated.  I am nonetheless concerned.


----------



## 8115 (May 17, 2014)

He also got a conservative campaign leaflet delivered.  I picked it up and gave it to him with the obligatory punchline, "in case you run out of toilet paper".


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2014)

8115 said:


> I've now seen 2 Conservative plaques in my city.  This is unprecedented.  My dad reckons they are making a push in case the lib dems get annihilated.  I am nonetheless concerned.


That's an odd tactic.


----------



## 8115 (May 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> That's an odd tactic.


You think so?  For Europeans?  Also Lib Dems are first party here (local and Europeans).  So if they get a massive drop in numbers, Labour and Conservative are fighting it out for the votes.  So maybe, if lib dems don't vote at all rather than switch vote (any switched votes would probably go to Labour based on Lib Dem behaviour in this parliament), worth Conservatives having a push.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2014)

8115 said:


> You think so?  For Europeans?  Also Lib Dems are first party here (local and Europeans).  So if they get a massive drop in numbers, Labour and Conservative are fighting it out for the votes.  So maybe, if lib dems don't vote at all rather than switch vote (any switched votes would probably go to Labour based on Lib Dem behaviour in this parliament), worth Conservatives having a push.


I meant conservative use of plaques. Maybe you meant something other than 'plaques'?


----------



## 8115 (May 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I meant conservative use of plaques. Maybe you meant something other than 'plaques'?


Yeah, I couldn't remember what those stand up boards, like Estate Agent signs, are called.  Not plaques, obviously.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2014)

Ah - placards.


----------



## weltweit (May 17, 2014)

I don't know about window posters, my street is empty of them afaict but I did get my first leaflet from the Labour party yesterday, something about labour being the only party to deal with the cost of living crisis, - I haven't really looked at it yet.

If any others have already been delivered then they probably looked too much like Pizza flyers and already made their way directly to the bin!


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 17, 2014)

My neighbourhood is pretty much without window posters. I have modified my councilor's crap poster as it is pathetic. 

He is going it alone this time, so


----------



## SikhWarrioR (May 18, 2014)

8115 said:


> Yeah, I couldn't remember what those stand up boards, like Estate Agent signs, are called.  Not plaques, obviously.


I wonder what the local council planning dept jobsworths have got to say on these "Neo-Labour Party Hoardings" and their legality


----------



## tony.c (May 18, 2014)

I still haven't seen a single window poster locally and only five days to go.


----------



## Betsy (May 18, 2014)

I've just seen one window poster in my neighbourhood and it's for UKIP!


----------



## Sue (May 18, 2014)

Leaflet from TUSC just came through the door. Tempted to vote for them for their names (Fero Firat and Diana Swingler) alone.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Plumdaff (May 18, 2014)

I have just spotted a UKIP poster in a house on the next road. Makes me irrationally angry. Weird that they're anti European when they always park up their work vans like clichéd Italians.


----------



## Roadkill (May 18, 2014)

Having been house-hunting over the last couple of weeks I've been pounding the streets round where I live, and the only window posters I've noticed have been two Green Party ones.  I had yet another communication from the Lib Dem councillor up for election yesterday, this one addressed to me.  It's line is basically, 'Ignore the national picture and all the shitty things we've done: unless you vote me in you'll end up with yet another Labour councillor.'  It reeks of desperation, and tbh I actually feel a bit sorry for her as she's not a bad councillor, and not an unpleasant individual.  But she's a Lib Dem and, as I pointed out in the letter I wrote to her yesterday and then thought better of, it's naive to pretend you can just ignore the national picture, and there is no way I can bring myself to vote for a member of a party that's connived in screwing over this and other northern cities to protect the Tories' electoral heartlands.

Kipper billboards are conspicuous in east Hull, I noticed when I had to go over there yesterday, and, unlike round here, they're not being defaced.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 19, 2014)

Spotted two green window posters on the same street around Hoxton somewhere over the weekend, first I've seen.


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2014)

I just received a small letter today, addressed to me personally and next to the postmark labelled election communication.

It contained a letter from my local Lib Dem candidate, much more low key than the Labour and Conservative communications I have received.

Quite charming actually. Won't be voting for them probably though.


----------



## chilango (May 19, 2014)

Saw my first Tory poster today, not in my ward though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 19, 2014)

Two more leaflets today - 'An Independence From Europe' (whoever they might be) and the Socialist Equality Party (ditto). 

It's interesting that this is by far the largest number of leaflets I've ever received for an election. Whether this signifies they are thinking there's more to play for this time round or whether printing costs are cheaper these days, I don't know.


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 19, 2014)

I've had 4 leaflets today, including one from the Animal Welfare Party, who don't usually bother.

The Labour Party must have loads of money, as they sent letters to everyone in the house, including a pair of twins who are still in a pushchair, and a 12-year old.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 19, 2014)

don't think i've seen any posters round here.  (lib dem / tory split ward in tory council area)

had leaflets from most - the incumbent lib dems have generated the most leaflets and the only visit while i've been at home to notice.


----------



## N_igma (May 19, 2014)

The Tories sent a letter to everyone in our house too. I mean come on this is South Armagh you're sending a Tory party leaflet to. Surely they could hire someone to vet this and say 'well that would be a colossal waste of time and money sending anything there'.


----------



## Roadkill (May 19, 2014)

N_igma said:


> The Tories sent a letter to everyone in our house too. I mean come on this is South Armagh you're sending a Tory party leaflet to. Surely they could hire someone to vet this and say 'well that would be a colossal waste of time and money sending anything there'.



I thought you were in Australia these days?


----------



## N_igma (May 19, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> I thought you were in Australia these days?



I was returned home visa was near up and didn't get residency. I'll think of a new adventure once I save some coin


----------



## HST (May 19, 2014)

Seen one Green (yay) and one UKIP (boo) up in windows locally. And the local tory has the usual placard up. Given this is a Labour ward it's a pretty poor show.


----------



## shambler (May 20, 2014)

Only UKIP here. I may have drunkenly torn one down the other day and posted it ripped up into their letterbox


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 20, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


>



They do seem to love the awkward personality shot in Irish campaign posters do they not.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> They do seem to love the awkward personality shot in Irish campaign posters do they not.




it doesn't help that Shortt does look like a face from crimewatch


----------



## JTG (May 20, 2014)

Was in Bishopston in Bristol yesterday, Lib Dem/Green ward where the Lib Dem seat is up for election. Lots of Greenscum posters and stakeboards, a few Labour and one solitary Lib Dem.
I predict another Greenslide to go with last year's in that part of town. Mass conversion from yellow by the weirdoes round there. I say we burn them.


----------



## Voley (May 20, 2014)

Only seen UKIP around my way. Four at the last count.


----------



## stowpirate (May 20, 2014)

Going by the VW's a possible caption "Strength through Joy!"

Was in Shrewsbury a few days ago and saw this massive UKIP poster in a house window with three VW's on the drive! In Suffolk you see large houses in the Countyrside with vote green, you know the sort, with the BMW's, Merc's etc. Without even asking you can guess they spend most of their vacations on long haul exotic holidays! So what about a none of the above poster. Are there any I can download and print out?


----------



## Sprocket. (May 20, 2014)

Was asked by the current ward Labour Councillor if I wanted a poster to put up.
I know him from when he was the union Branch Secretary, lovely, well meaning bloke who has done a lot for the local area, I declined and though a bit crestfallen he understands why.
He put his point over of ''It's good to vote for what you believe, but if you aren't in power it's just a protest vote.''
I told him that was the point of a protest vote.
Lot of locals banging on about UKIP though, which is a tad worrying for the councillors with a slim majority, talking a few hundred votes here.


----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> So what about a none of the above poster. Are there any I can download and print out?



Well maybe, but it's not an active possibility for us in the UK....so maybe better to put up a poster encouraging non-participation or active spoiling?


----------



## stowpirate (May 20, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Well maybe, but it's not an active possibility for us in the UK....so maybe better to put up a poster encouraging non-participation or active spoiling?
> 
> View attachment 54197



Maybe I could add "spoil your vote!"


----------



## Dogsauce (May 20, 2014)

There's an opportunity for some enterprising take-away to make 'Screw all of them, vote pizza!' flyers to stick in your window.


----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Maybe I could add "spoil your vote!"


 Yep. 
But you might want to offer some 'small print' clarifying that spoilt papers do still contribute to the published turn-out %s.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Idris2002 (May 20, 2014)

Spoiler: defaced labour poster cork


----------



## redsquirrel (May 20, 2014)

N_igma said:


> I was returned home visa was near up and didn't get residency. I'll think of a new adventure once I save some coin


Sorry to hear about that N_igma I was hoping to meet up with you next time I went over west. Hope you enjoyed your time down under anyway.


----------



## butchersapron (May 20, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I just received a small letter today, addressed to me personally and next to the postmark labelled election communication.
> 
> It contained a letter from my local Lib Dem candidate, much more low key than the Labour and Conservative communications I have received.
> 
> Quite charming actually. Won't be voting for them probably though.


Probably?


----------



## N_igma (May 20, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> Sorry to hear about that N_igma I was hoping to meet up with you next time I went over west. Hope you enjoyed your time down under anyway.



Cheers mate another time maybe


----------



## mr steev (May 20, 2014)

I just had a wander to the shops and counted 5 labour posters in windows (no other parties though)

We had another tory flyer through the door today. So so far we've had one from every party who's standing with the exception of the Greens, 2 tory ones (plus a couple of personally addressed letters over the past month or so) and about 5 or 6 different ones from Ukip


----------



## tufty79 (May 20, 2014)

still not seen any posters in windows, but the alliance for green socialism placards seem to have multiplied - there's about fifteen little ones lining the verges on the main road...


----------



## weltweit (May 20, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Probably?


I might not vote at all in the Euro one haven't decided what to do yet.


----------



## kebabking (May 20, 2014)

i have only seen UKIP window posters and boards so far - had lots of leaflets, UKIP, Tory, LD, Labour etc.. the local labour councillor has done three that are just two sides of A4 _pleading_ with people to vote for him for the sake of continuity and _begging _folk to ignore the westminster and Europe issues when voting in the locals.

in a way its entirely sensible, but the language and tone absolutely stinks of desperation, to the point where its embarrassing to read it - which is interesting, he must be very concerned about the couple of UKIP'ers running in the locals.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 21, 2014)

Spotted a labour one locally, first I've seen around here.

A friend was in the local park yesterday and he witnessed a BNP van going down the main road playing a bastardised version of the Wurzel's Combine Harvester.  That's taking it too far IMO. Don't fucking mess with the Wurzels.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 21, 2014)

Freeman of the land gobshite parks his battlebus in a wheelchair users' spot:


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 21, 2014)

Mainly Labour and Green round here in Dartmouth Park area (NW5). Disappointimngly there's nothing in the window of the house over the road which is the residence of a certain Ed Miliband and family. 

Ukip-free zone round here.


----------



## povmcdov (May 21, 2014)

We've had a run in with UKIP. 

A guy came to the door on sunday with leaflets, my dad politely told him that nobody in the house would ever support them and to save the paper. Half an hour later he went out to buy a paper and saw that they had attached a sign to a telegraph pole on our land by the road. There have been no other signs put up on telegraph poles in the area that we can see so he must have done it to spite us. My dad took it down immediately and threw it in a bush (our bush so not littering), but when he got back from the shop it was back up again, this time much higher up the pole. Obviously it got the same treatment. This morning it was up again, so high up the pole that they must have brought a ladder. This time we brought it inside.

We're now thinking of informing the returning officer, local press and maybe the police. Are they breaking any rules by doing this or would it simply come under trespass/aggravated trespass? Could taking it away be construed as theft?

In the area of rural gloucestershire I live in its mostly green and UKIP flyers up. The only literature we have had through the door is Tory (1 flyer) and UKIP (3 flyers!). One thing UKIP have done in central Gloucester is put their billboards at the entrances to the most ethnically diverse area of the city. Maybe they could cut down on advertising costs and just daub symbols on peoples doors. Big yellow stars and pink triangles might work, after all the areas where johnny foreigner lives should be made to stand out....


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 21, 2014)

I have a suspicion that a UKIP supporter might live here


----------



## Dogsauce (May 21, 2014)

Saw lots of labour signs around Leeds today, like mini for-sale signs. They've obviously got them from the printers in the last few days as I've seen zilch until this week.

Sheepscar junction/Chapeltown is a sea of roadside 'Alliance for Green Socialism' placards, makes a change.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 21, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Freeman of the land gobshite parks his battlebus in a wheelchair users' spot:


Those laws don't apply to him!


----------



## butchersapron (May 21, 2014)

I think i'm going to write a poem called BIlly Bragg Planning Application.


----------



## fractionMan (May 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Everyone is - provided  they pay for it - or go to the town hall. Or do you mean the full electoral roll rather than the restricted one?



The FULL register is available at the british library.  To everyone.

You can't search it by name and you have to do it while supervised, but you can look up streets and who lives on them.  They go back a long way and take up a lot of shelf space.


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2014)

That's what i said. The restricted one is for sale.


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 22, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Freeman of the land gobshite parks his battlebus in a wheelchair users' spot:


Disabled people are perfectly entitled to support idiots.


----------



## 8ball (May 22, 2014)

redsquirrel said:


> Those laws don't apply to him!



I'd have more respect for him if he hadn't parked within the lines - what he's done shows a woeful lack of imagination.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 30, 2015)

bumpetty.

Left my bank card at work yesterday so just been to fetch it. As I walked home through urban Scotland's Tory/Liberal heartlands I counted election window posters:

Tories: 0
Libs: 0
UKIP: 0
Labour (the incumbents, just): 1
Greens: 2
SNP: 11

plus the 20-odd 'Yes' posters still up from the referendum.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 30, 2015)

Mmmm, well, Maidenhead. This headline in the local paper says it all really 

*0% chance East Berkshire and South Bucks parliamentary seats will change hands next month says polling website*

Lots of Theresa May posters, some Lib Dem, seen one Labour and there is a boat/barge on the Thames with a massive UKIP poster which is ripe for sinking with someone there to take pictures when it is waterlogged and floundering!


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 30, 2015)

Only one I've seen on our road is a Labour one.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 30, 2015)

ive seen five

in the whole of london


----------



## kabbes (Apr 30, 2015)

Lots of farmers fields round here, inevitably full, as always, with UKIP posters.

Nobody else really seems to bother.  The Tory gets over 50% anyway -- what's the point?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 30, 2015)

on my route to work, about 20 Labour nothing else, even in the window of someone who ran for TUSC in the locals last year. My partner claims there is a Green one in someone's back window but I haven't seen it yet


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 30, 2015)

Largely devoid of posters. Couple of Labour ones is all I've seen.


----------



## krink (Apr 30, 2015)

round my way we have one window with Labour (they are related to the candidate) and one house _covered_ in ukip tat and both of their cars with ukip flags on. they even had a ukip trailer.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 30, 2015)

Nothing round by me (safe seat, nobody bothers), but lots of lib dems along the road in fields near Cookridge and a solitary labour one on a house just after.

I'm assuming the house round the corner from the gf's flat that is covered with labour & NHS posters is probably Emily Thornberry's house since it looks like I remember it in the papers.  It also has a for sale sign up.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 30, 2015)

About a dozen or so Labour, 4 Tory*, 1 Lib Dem (lol) that I've noticed so far.


* There's also two massive Tory boards around here with the smug cock's face on which is even more irritating.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 30, 2015)

ska invita said:


> ive seen five
> 
> in the whole of london


Go to Barnet or Hornsey then - Labour (and some Libdem in Hornsey) everywhere, those big estate agent signs the lot.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 30, 2015)

Lots of Labour and LibDem ones, probably because I'm in a Lab/Lib marginal.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 30, 2015)

Few Tory ones in the Fulham area but just crap ones in people's windows. Nothing that's fair game for vandalism sadly.

Had a greens leaflet put through my letterbox too but that was it. Didn't even knock on the door to try persuade me to vote for them, hello?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 30, 2015)

Doncaster. On way to and from work, Watch house lane Bentley, four labour posters, all semis, but this is only 500 yards from Ed's office!
Thorne road, three UKIP posters all rather large detached bungalows, with rather expensive cars on the drives. Ex tories i am thinking!


----------



## pesh (Apr 30, 2015)

a few Labour and a couple of Green and Tory ones round here


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 30, 2015)

Cardiff West, safe Labour seat. Loads of Plaid and Labour, spotted one solitary Tory poster in a posh bit of the constituency, not spotted anyone else.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 30, 2015)

Also on Thorne road nearer the Town centre about fifty yards from the RMT building is The Caribbean Hotel, home to a few DHS guests and a shedload of East European migrant workers. festooned with UKIP posters FFKs.


----------



## Nylock (Apr 30, 2015)

Locally there are a smattering of Tory/Lab/Libdem and the inevitable UKIP placards on the farmers' roadside field margins....


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 30, 2015)

Is there anywhere in the country where they still go around with a PA attached to a van?

If not, they should bring that back for some retro hipster points  :thumbs :


----------



## Wilf (Apr 30, 2015)

Must admit I've seen virtually nothing round Middlesbrough. The constituency is safe Labour so the parties will be putting their efforts into neighbouring seats. There is though a mayoral election and the only posters I've seen - apart from a couple of paid for hoardings -  are for Len Junier, an ex Labour leftish independent. I've driven through north yorks a couple of times in the last week, where you can see the predictable tory boards in the farmers fields.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 30, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> Few Tory ones in the Fulham area but just crap ones in people's windows. Nothing that's fair game for vandalism sadly.
> 
> Had a greens leaflet put through my letterbox too but that was it. Didn't even knock on the door to try persuade me to vote for them, hello?


Don't want to defend the Greens but if they only have limited numbers of activists it makes more sense to try and leaflet as many people as possible than try and canvass a much smaller number - it may also be that they're doing a round of leafleting to supplement canvassing...


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 30, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> Is there anywhere in the country where they still go around with a PA attached to a van?
> 
> If not, they should bring that back for some retro hipster points  :thumbs :



This is what's missing!
I remember a few years back, a successful Labour councillor was out in his car thanking all for their votes with a hand held mic on his PA, he crashed into a wall and was then telling people to piss off and stop laughing!


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 30, 2015)

Mostly Green here deep in the heart of Lucas country; a few Labour and nothing else.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 30, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Don't want to defend the Greens but if they only have limited numbers of activists it makes more sense to try and leaflet as many people as possible than try and canvass a much smaller number - it may also be that they're doing a round of leafleting to supplement canvassing...



Shame I was gonna to offer to make a brew for anyone who bothered - as long as they weren't fash.


----------



## chilango (Apr 30, 2015)

Redlands and Park wards of Reading East there is a big battle between Labour and the Greens. Lots of posters for each. The Greens are winning. Two Conservative banners (one is the Con Club, one is a small business premises). No Lib Dems or UKIP. I have them all plotted on a Google map which I will share here closer to polling day when I've walked the last few streets in these two wards.

Wandering around Reading West yesterday. Two or three Labour. One conservative. Nothing else.

Was in St Ives constituency recently. Several towns/villages. Heavily postured and placarded. Fairly even spread between Lib Dems and Tories. Decent numbers for Labour, UKIP and the Greens. A solitary Mebyon Kernow one (which may have been in another consituency anyway!)


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2015)

This is a Labour seat. So far I've seen no Labour posters at all. Many SNP window posters, though. And one big Tory placard thing on a bit of land that had a big No board on it during the indyref.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 30, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> Is there anywhere in the country where they still go around with a PA attached to a van?
> 
> If not, they should bring that back for some retro hipster points  :thumbs :



BNP did it last year (see my earlier post)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> BNP did it last year (see my earlier post)



Ah yeah.. I recall seeing youtube videos of them getting confronted by anti-fash while forced to stop at a red light. Somewhere in Manc? Swinton? Comedy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2015)

Two labour and several Green in my street.
Safe Libdem in the national, not sure about the local ... the Greens say they have a chance locally and have written to me personally about the national  
I've skimmed their material for anti-GMO paranoia and it seems free of that - so perhaps it's only the odd rogue councillor who goes in for anti-science derp ....


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 30, 2015)

0 on my entire block, noticed none on either of the neighbouring estates either. Had leaflets from Labour, Tories, TUSC (twice, neither time did they knock). Labour did a stall on the corner of the main round last week, and the WRP have their election rooms in an Caribbean takeaway round the corner


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2015)

was up tottenham the other day and saw a tory sign on the high road.


----------



## Tankus (Apr 30, 2015)

Quite a few farmers fields facing main roads with con placards on them .....,.on the houses a few labs....here in the vale.  ( con 3000 maj)


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Apr 30, 2015)

Loads of tory posters around fields; local bigwigs letting us all know how much land they own.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 30, 2015)

It's pretty much all Labour and Green Party signs in my neck of the woods.  There's one solitary Lib Dem poster in a window near the university: it's the 'winning here' one, which is highly likely to be the opposite of the truth in both the council and parliamentary elections.  

The Kippers are conspicuous by their absence in my area, but AFAIK they're campaigning pretty hard elsewhere in the city.  A bloke I work with tells me they reckon they're in with a shout of taking Hull East: I don't think they've a cat in hell's chance, personally, but we'll see.  Conversely, the Tories are trying harder than they used to, although they've evidently not committed much in the way of resources to it, judging from the cheap-shit flyers I keep finding on the doormat.  I can only assume that the naive young politics student who's standing for them is trying to impress the party high-ups in the hope of gaining the nomination for somewhere a Tory might not get told to fuck off on a regular basis.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2015)

AnnaKarpik said:


> Loads of tory posters around fields; local bigwigs letting us all know how much land they own.


saves you enquiring at the land registry.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2015)

someone in my street has a cut out Ed head .. since I only cycle past and without my glasses, I worried for a while that it was some sort of religious thing ...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 30, 2015)

Lots of Tory and Plaid Cymru placards in fields around here. Not seen a single Labour one, and this is a Labour seat.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2015)

Have only seen Labour so far in my Clapton Streets - although I did notice a neighbour putting a Labour poster up, then taking it down as they have put their house on the market and she had some viewers coming around


----------



## chilango (Apr 30, 2015)

As of yesterday. Only a handful of streets on the far top and right of the map still to walk.

(Edit to add)

My full map is bigger, and covers more of Reading, but these two wards have by far the greatest density of posters so I cropped it down to this area.

Jon-of-arc thought you might be interested?


----------



## fiannanahalba (Apr 30, 2015)

Toxteth, Liverpool 8 never seen any posters. Leafy middle class Liverpool suburbs like Allerton bastions of the proletariat, Labour everywhere.


----------



## krink (Apr 30, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> Is there anywhere in the country where they still go around with a PA attached to a van?
> 
> If not, they should bring that back for some retro hipster points  :thumbs :



few years back the bnp had a little van with a speaker on it round my way and i heard it a few times but never saw it. i had a stash of 'gifts' in the garden ready to 'share' with them if they came down our street but they never did. 
i saw the van whilst walking to the football but all i had to hand was some polo mints. still, better than nothing


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 30, 2015)

Not seen any where I am in Brum but am visiting me ma and passed one 're-elect vince cable'


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2015)

few tory and labour ones. Saw what looked like an ED window poster but I was on the bus so it might have been someone else

low kipper presence as yet.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 30, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> Is there anywhere in the country where they still go around with a PA attached to a van?
> 
> If not, they should bring that back for some retro hipster points  :thumbs :


Leicester East...lol.



> *Veteran Labour politician Keith Vaz has been caught up in a noise pollution row after rivals complained of hearing his voice from a campaign car's loud hailer.*
> 
> Conservatives in the seat of Leicester East are raising a din with Leicester City Council after videoing the loud speaker-equipped vehicle, pumping out messages calling to for people to vote for Mr Vaz on May 7.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 30, 2015)

Around here they all say JEREMY HUNT - would like to vandalise them but can't think of how that name could be altered....


Only other posters are for the National Health Action party.

Oddly UKIP's candidate is Mark Webber, Australian ex-F1 driver.

eta, he's not aging well...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2015)

Here in my little corner of Chuka Umunna's Streatham constituency, I've so far seen 2 Labour posters on an estate where there were more than a dozen in the fortnight before the 2010 G.E. Mind you, as opinion on the estate is that Chuka has kebabed us with regard to "regeneration" of the estate (we don't want it, the council do - he's sided with the council), it's hardly surprising.


----------



## krink (Apr 30, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Around here they all say JEREMY HUNT - would like to vandalise them but can't think of how that name could be altered....



Jizemy Hunt?
Jeremy Grunt?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 30, 2015)

Very little postering round ere, or visits, I got a few political leaflets through the door, don't recall what they were - they went straight to the bin - like the pizza leaflets before them!


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 30, 2015)

Here in Exeter there are a few Ben Bradshaw Labour posters and staked signs (what are they called?).  He's been MP for 17 years and they've clearly got new and old ones (I wonder if they'll still show the young Ben when he has gone completely grey?)	 Yesterday to the horror of my street someone on the next road has put a  garage door sized UKIP sign up on  a prominent corner...  I think that will spur on my neighbours to get their green and red signs up.  Not sure is TUSC has any.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2015)

signposts


----------



## belboid (Apr 30, 2015)

Still hardly anything up round my way.  A few Labour posters, rather fewer Greens, nothing else.  Kinda mirrors the literature we have received - one from TUSC and nothing else. Almost as if they all think it's a foregone conclusion.

There are a few more in town, more evenly Labour/Green split, but otherwise, you'd hardly notice there was an election on.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 30, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Here in my little corner of Chuka Umunna's Streatham constituency... I



Know very little about him, but the first few times I saw him on the box I assumed he was a tory.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Know very little about him, but the first few times I saw him on the box I assumed he was a tory.



After his verbal fart last week of "I didn't get into politics to tax anybody", I'm not convinced he *isn't* at least a fucking crypto-Tory!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 30, 2015)

Cycling from home to uni via Dalston, Islington, Angel, Bloomsbury, last three had plenty of Labour posters. Mostly on the most affluent looking houses (council & housing association had none whatsoever).


----------



## marshall (Apr 30, 2015)

In the 'Golden Triangle' area of Norwich, almost every house has a Labour post/er in the front garden, street after street; with a very occasional Green.


----------



## starfish (Apr 30, 2015)

It's mostly re-elect Caroline Lucas ones with the odd Labour thrown in.


----------



## mr steev (Apr 30, 2015)

There are dozens of Labour posters round here. I've only seen one Lid-dem one, two Tory ones and one Ukip (on a big old posh house)
My two local Asian shops both have a Tory poster up, but one of those also has a pile of flyers for a May Day workers thing.

It's a traditional Tory seat (Enoch Powells old constituency), but Labour won a couple of terms from the late 90's. It was close last time but the Tories just won by a couple of hundred


----------



## crossthebreeze (Apr 30, 2015)

A few Labour posters, and one or two UKIP, no-one else (in west end of Newcastle) - its a safe Labour seat (Chi Onwurah) and i can't see that changing.  There's far fewer posters of any sort (and a distinct lack of Lib-Dem ones) then the last couple of elections.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 1, 2015)

crossthebreeze said:


> A few Labour posters, and one or two UKIP, no-one else (in west end of Newcastle) - its a safe Labour seat (Chi Onwurah) and i can't see that changing.  There's far fewer posters of any sort (and a distinct lack of Lib-Dem ones) then the last couple of elections.


The only time it's not been Labour is 83 when the SDP split the vote


----------



## Chick Webb (May 1, 2015)

We've got mostly Labour, Greens and Tories (in that order of popularity) in the windows around here, and there is also a guy daubing UKIP on every wall, paving stone and phonebox all around Kilburn, Cricklewood and Willesden.  Also he wrote "say no to leftwing fascism" in crappy bubble writing in the phonebox across the road from my local.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 1, 2015)

Juding from the posters very close to my gaff here, the labour vote is good, but just a pocket in an immensely safe tory seat, sadly. No sign of libdems, but the odd green / ukip one.

Interestingly, a libdem supporter known to me will be voting labour this time, as they were p1**ed off over the tuition fees u-turn /lies and the sitting labour MP has a very good constituency system/team who really support people.


----------



## muscovyduck (May 1, 2015)

Apparently there's a few UKIP/Conservative ones down the road from me, main one though is businesses campaigning to put local business first or something. Sounds well Tory. Local paper been going hard on the 'SAS hero stands for UKIP' but their 'battlebus' got a parking ticket when it was in town the other day.


----------



## Cerberus (May 1, 2015)

Lewisham West (where I live): a couple of Labour posters and that is it
Next Door in Lewisham East however,: Heidi Alexander (Labour) posters and placards in far more evidence
Dulwich and West Norwoood (Tessa Jowell's old seat): mostly Labour with a couple of LD's and Green
Bermondsey: Lots of Labour; one TUSC......and none for Simon Hughes
Croydon Central: Tory; Labour; Green;UKIP - a real battleground

Going through Twickenham and Teddington the other day and if posters are any gauge at all Vince Cable will be returned.... 

Was out in Kent and Surrey at the weekend and UKIP very much in evdience..


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 1, 2015)

2-3 Green posters, 1 UKIP (complete with union jack on a flagpole, I think he used to be BNP) nothing else that I've seen.

Our MP is 'Mad Frankie' Field though, and it's the third safest Labour seat in the country or thereabouts, so not much at stake here.


----------



## JTG (May 1, 2015)

Was in Nailsworth (Stroud) the other night and it seems solidly Labour. David Drew looking to make a comeback after losing in 2010

Round here - plenty of Greens round St Marks Road. Stapleton Road shops are mostly Labour with a couple of Lib Dems. Handful of posters supporting the (presumably) Somali Tory candidate for the council, often alongside Labour posters


----------



## tufty79 (May 1, 2015)

Alliance for Green Socialism signs round here, and nowt else (again)


----------



## brogdale (May 1, 2015)

Cerberus said:


> Going through Twickenham and Teddington the other day and if posters are any gauge at all Vince Cable will be returned....



Though he had a healthy 2010 majority, the LDs seem nervous about Twickenham. Here in Carshalton & Wallington there has been little evidence of many activists on the ground...they've been shipped NW round the 'golden crescent' to help counter the vermin's attack and dig Vince and Davey out of bother. I don't think they'll keep all 4 of the SW GL seats.


----------



## Sue (May 1, 2015)

Lo Siento. said:


> Cycling from home to uni via Dalston, Islington, Angel, Bloomsbury, last three had plenty of Labour posters. Mostly on the most affluent looking houses (council & housing association had none whatsoever).



I'm in Hackney North and Stoke Newington. There're a couple of Green ones and a Labour leaflet someone's stuck in the window in a side street round the corner and none on the main road where I live. I've a 50 minute walk to work (which also goes through Hackney South and Shoreditch and is on a very main road) and there are literally three I walk past, all Labour. 

Was in a more affluent bit of the constituency the other night and quite a few Diane Abbott posters and a couple of Green ones. Walked along Whitechapel High St/Road as far as the Genesis earlier and didn't see any posters at all.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 2, 2015)

I've only seen one in the wider area where I live - a labour one.  But then the turnout in this constituency is usually low, so not entirely surprising.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 2, 2015)

Here in Swansea East there are a tiny handful of Labour ones, and I mean tiny. One Green poster -- that householder is well out of the loop though, because the Green candidate dropped out for so far unknown reasons. Maybe it remains as a "sod it -- I still support them anyway" thing.

A few more Labour ones in Swansea West, plus a few Byron Davies (Tory) ones nearer the posher bit of Mumbles. Also, a Green one in the house of our hippy/occasionally festival-going friends there. But still, all posters at a premium --- very few anywhere. The solitary Lib Dem one we saw looked so battered and faded that it must have been exhumed from 2010 

There were quite a few Labour ones in Pontyclun/Llantrisant when we went there yesterday (for beer purporses ), maybe Owen Jones ("Re-elect .... " ) is a bit more popular locally.


----------



## Duncan2 (May 2, 2015)

You could be forgiven for thinking the Election had been called off if you lived in Rugby and Kenilworth,the vermin's constituency office put up a couple of dozen really expensive and in -your -face -unpleasant canvas posters for Pawsey junior and a shabby UKIP flag of St George appeared very briefly beside one of them and all have since vanished without trace.Sad to say I suspect there are now many people who no longer dare to hope that things will ever get better.In total contrast I was in NW Leicestershire yesterday which is economically one of the most depressed and depressing areas in the Midlands and there were McMahon for Labour posters everywhere.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 3, 2015)

I popped over to Otley to watch the bike race this afternoon, going via Leeds North West constituency & returning mostly via Pudsey constituency. Both marginals, loads of boards out everywhere, including quite a few massive ones for the incumbent Tory in Pudsey (Stuart Andrew) proclaiming him a 'local champion' over a mugshot of his fat Gary Barlow face. I'd say I saw mostly Tory, then labour, then green (mainly Leeds NW) with a smattering of lib dem and a couple of UKIPs. This was in the leafy suburbs, so not representative of the whole districts.


----------



## JimW (May 3, 2015)

It'd been all Labour here bar one sad Lib Dem lozenge in a window in Amberley I spot when I walk down to the football, but Greens must have been out in the week as saw three or four on the bus route home Friday. Heard tell of Tory (incumbent) posters on some of the outlying farms but not seen one myself - actually, tell a lie one on 'nice' the estate up the road.


----------



## joevsimp (May 3, 2015)

only Labour ones around here. (south central reading)

saw labour and ukip on next-door houses on my ride home from work on Friday. Interestingly, both candidates are scientists by trade in one of the only seats outside of Oxbridge and London where that's relevent (Wantage, tory held)


----------



## brogdale (May 3, 2015)

Not much evidence of the GE in the central Croydon part of Croydon Central...apart from this repugnant Barfwell spectacle in the empty office block, (vermin don't do irony), above 'Sheep'.







Urgh


----------



## William of Walworth (May 3, 2015)

Tory squatters in 'taking over empty office building' shocker. Poor effort with just those few posters though. The least they could have done is brought in a sound system and racked up the noise all night


----------



## Ranbay (May 3, 2015)

Not many near me in Splott but the ones i have seen are all Labour.

as is the one in our window


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 4, 2015)

A few labour posters dotted around. A tory poster would be a recipe for getting a brick put through your window round here, ditto UKIP.

There's a green party poster on my house but I didn't put it there.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 4, 2015)

We were in Pontarddulais today (very outer fringe of Swansea West, quite 'well off') and saw maybe 10 or 11 Labour posters compared to about 3 Tory ones.

Nothing else at all.


----------



## Duncan2 (May 4, 2015)

Just going down to stick a Labour Poster on our wall.Interesting to see if its still there in the morning.


----------



## kebabking (May 4, 2015)

i've seen _one_ labour poster in the whole of the Ludlow constituancy (which is maaaahoooosive..). endless tory ones (10,000 majority at the 2010 election) a slack handfull of LD's, and one UKIP.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 5, 2015)

saw a massive blue sign- what do you call em, billboard huge free standing oblong thing.

anyway the colour didn't register with me so I looked at the writing and obvs its the vermin. Saying how xxx sum will be you out of pocket if labour win. Not those exact words, it was a brief traffic stop- but that was the gist of it

This is in Corby, where sawford junior has held the seat for labour\co-op (I know 0 about the co-op part, must google) since 2012 when the tories lost a by election when Louise Mensch decided to go to america and spend more time doing coke and saying bollocks on twitter.

I don't know if the seat is a marginal- iirc it was in 2012. The coloured electoral map \i saw from a previous election was interesting. Solid labour for corby town, red. Then like a crab-claw pincer of blue- all the lovely surrounding villages. I've been through them on the bus, its watercolour painting material.

Given that interesting and  boundary drawing and the fact that many tories will have stayed home in disgust during the by (letters in local papers and comment threads were full of teh outraged of TW), they'll probably be out this time. I wouldn't want to bet.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> saw a massive blue sign- what do you call em, billboard huge free standing oblong thing.
> 
> anyway the colour didn't register with me so I looked at the writing and obvs its the vermin. Saying how xxx sum will be you out of pocket if labour win. Not those exact words, it was a brief traffic stop- but that was the gist of it
> 
> ...


The Cooperative Party is currently and has been for some time the 4th largest party in parliament - it could have been the 3rd after this election but will probably stay 4th thanks to the SNP. I'm surprised you haven't heard of it.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 5, 2015)

Cardiff South and Penarth - only been to Grangetown and the Bay - a fair few Labour, nowt else. Still neck and neck Plaid and Labour in my part of Cardiff West, but have spotted one tiny UKIP poster on the road to the side of us next to the Labour councillor's house. In Cardiff North even in pretty posh areas like Whitchurch and Thornhill Labour posters are much more numerous, only one or two Tory posters spotted.


----------



## JimW (May 5, 2015)

Saw UKIP had a big a-frame board on the back of a truck ready to tour town when I was out for a fag break from work. It was a poster about all the other parties being pro-Europe.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 5, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> The Cooperative Party is currently and has been for some time the 4th largest party in parliament - it could have been the 3rd after this election but will probably stay 4th thanks to the SNP. I'm surprised you haven't heard of it.


they haven't sent me a leaflet.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> they haven't sent me a leaflet.



You'd only get one if the Labour candidate in your constituency is actually primarily a member of the Co-operative Party, and the branding would be as Labour Co-operative. Members of each can join the other, so for example Ed Miliband is primarily a Labour member, who is also a member of the Co-Operatives, but Ed Balls is the other way round. Balls' election leaflets will have Labour Co-operative branding.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 5, 2015)

Now I'm confused- is it a tendency within the labour party. Does this grouping vote in whip line. Apols for the lack of question marks, on a knackered keyboard


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Now I'm confused- is it a tendency within the labour party. Does this grouping vote in whip line. Apols for the lack of question marks, on a knackered keyboard



It's legally a separate party, but it takes the Labour whip in Parliament. Co-op candidates are approved by both parties. Basically it's a party that hasn't quite fully merged with Labour.

A vaguely similar situation with the Scottish Tories who are, in full, the Scottish Conservative and Unionist Party. The Unionist Party gave up its separate identity completely back in the 60s though, and only the name remains.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 5, 2015)

Still bugger all window posters, but we've had four separate pieces of red and yellow "Vote Chuka" arse-wiping material through the letter-box in the last week (if I include the one that Greebo demanded that the propaganda-poster take back!).


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 5, 2015)

Green/green/green/green/green/labour/green/green/green etc...Brighton, lol


----------



## Dogsauce (May 5, 2015)

I imagine the gusty wind out there is probably dislodging a large number of the placards I saw at the weekend, really hope the massive Tory ones in Guisely scratch the paint on the range rover on their way down or maybe put a window through.


----------



## Leafster (May 6, 2015)

Don't get many window posters round here as many of the houses are too far from the road. 

I live in the Tory heartland so there's a few of their billboards around, but not many. The only others are Lib Dems but most of those seem to be for the council elections. 

Not seen any posters of any kind for any other parties.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2015)

sheothebudworths said:


> Green/green/green/green/green/labour/green/green/green etc...Brighton, lol



I live in East Bristol - in the constituency the Greens see as the next likely success - "New Brighton" if you will and there are quite a few window posters and a big billboard ad near me ... and just the one house with the cut-out Ed head....

But that's still only 1 percent of windows ...


----------



## Sue (May 6, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> I live in East Bristol - in the constituency the Greens see as the next likely success - "New Brighton" if you will and there are quite a few window posters and a big billboard ad near me ... and just the one house *with the cut-out Ed head*....
> 
> But that's still only 1 percent of windows ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Sue (May 6, 2015)

Just saw one of those big TV screen billboard things with an ad for the Tories. In Hackney.


----------



## Jollity Farm (May 7, 2015)

If the signs are any indication of anything, Ben Bradshaw will be keeping his job in Exeter. The only non-Labour signs I've seen were three UKIP signs, and they were all in the same garden. Of course, neighbouring constituencies are a bit different in Devon. There are a few big Conservative signs planted in fields, with sheep milling around them. And a big "VOTE UKIP" sign attached to a fence on the way to my mum's house in Launceston.


----------



## maomao (May 7, 2015)

Romford, loads of UKIP posters in businesses but not so many in private residences. Same with Tories. The only posters in my street are Labour but it's a depressingly safe Tory seat.


----------



## trashpony (May 7, 2015)

Hotly contested Tory seat here (by ukip) but have only seen labour posters where I live


----------



## Roadkill (May 7, 2015)

On the short walk to the polling station this morning I counted six Green Party posters in my street and no other party-political posters at all, barring one Labour one for the local council election.


----------



## mather (May 7, 2015)

The only posters/placards I have seen in my constituency (Ealing North) are Labour, none of the others have any. Looks like Steve Pound is gonna get in again but that isn't all that surprising as my area isn't natural Tory territory and both the Tories and Lib Dems fielded complete nonentities and no-hopers. 

I'm gonna vote for David Hofman (TUSC).


----------



## Pickman's model (May 7, 2015)

there are fewer election posters in windows down our way since i adopted the policy of putting through any window which contained one.


----------



## Sue (May 7, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> there are fewer election posters in windows down our way since i adopted the policy of putting through any window which contained one.



You missed a rather pathetic looking Lib Dem one over towards Hackney Central. 

(Only non-Labour/Green one I've seen in these parts.)


----------



## Blagsta (May 7, 2015)

Seen a few more on my road in the past few days. All Labour.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 7, 2015)

Sue said:


> a rather pathetic looking Lib Dem


is there any other sort?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 7, 2015)

I unfortunately have to pass through suburbia proper on the way home. 



Right on the South Glos / Bristol border.

EDIT :-

Bloody hell - there was a CHRISTIAN candidate last time !


----------



## Sue (May 7, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> is there any other sort?



In terms of posters, there are the big 'Winning here' ones though admittedly those are more on a big stick than window ones.

In terms of Lib Dems, you have a point...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 7, 2015)

Sue said:


> In terms of posters, there are the big 'Winning here' ones though admittedly those are more on a big stick than window ones.
> 
> In terms of Lib Dems, you have a point...


their posters should read "whining here"


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2015)

just had two old labour men at the door, collecting data. I told them \i'd written Stalin in for the lols. The one with the tache who bore an uncanny resemblance to Sasaferrato  told me
i should be ashamed of myself. Result!


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 7, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> just had two old labour men at the door, collecting data. I told them \i'd written Stalin in for the lols. The one with the tache who bore an uncanny resemblance to Sasaferrato  told me
> i should be ashamed of myself. Result!



Not guilty m'lud, I was out walking the dog.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2015)

Sasaferrato said:


> Not guilty m'lud, I was out walking the dog.


I don't think they were expecting me to moan about the excision of clause 4. Also managed to get in there that the party was supposed to be the political wing of the labour movement and yet now the tail is wagging the dog and its a party for micro managerial sorts.

They gave me the 'Hollobone is a wanker' speech in response. Elicited a belly laugh from the be-tached one when I said 'yeah he looks like fred west but he keeps returning a comfortable lead'


----------



## chilango (May 7, 2015)

A last minute flurry round here over the the last couple of days. A few of the bigger, posher houses that haven't been turned into flats have put up Labour posters (one adorned with red balloons too) and rather more Green ones including some fairly amateurish home made placards and a large chunk of the businesses (laundry, take away, etc.) down the road.


----------



## chilango (Apr 19, 2016)

*bump*

A few have started appearing round me for the upcoming elections.

2 Green, 1 Labour so far.

Plus a random "In" poster.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 19, 2016)

I saw a Zach Goldsmith poster on Barnwell Rd in Brixton, <<shudder>>   

He maybe charming but he's a Tory.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 19, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I saw a Zach Goldsmith poster on Barnwell Rd in Brixton, <<shudder>>
> 
> He maybe charming but he's a Tory.


He's certainly been charming those who enjoy racial divisiveness.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 19, 2016)

Not noticed much so far this time around (yet) but a rural tory stronghold, so that will be what shows up in due course - with the odd exception !
Do a reasonable amount of travelling around (mainly to Cumbria and N Wales) so see a general spread of both window and hedge/field mounted stuff for most of the major parties. It is surprising just how much damage a strong and gusty wind can do overnight.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 19, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I saw a Zach Goldsmith poster on Barnwell Rd in Brixton, <<shudder>>
> 
> He maybe charming but he's a Tory.



Honestly at this point with Goldsmith I would think that he would be handing out burning crosses to put in gardens rather than posters to be affixed in windows.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 19, 2016)

Seen one handmade (badly) Leave poster.
UKIP leafleting around here last night.
Looked the double of Herman Goering!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> there are fewer election posters in windows down our way since i adopted the policy of putting through any window which contained one.


so far this seems to have worked, as no window in my street contains a poster.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> Seen one handmade (badly) Leave poster.
> UKIP leafleting around here last night.
> Looked the double of Herman Goering!


what, dead?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm resisting putting ("Stay in EU") signs in my window and on my pushbike for fear that it will have the opposite effect ...


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 19, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> what, dead?



No, it was the Reichsmarschall's Baton he was swaggering about with!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 19, 2016)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm resisting putting ("Stay in EU") signs in my window and on my pushbike for fear that it will have the opposite effect ...



This was my friends experience of campaigning in Hinckley with Labour for the Stay in campaign. Some folks really got angry on the street.


----------



## JimW (Apr 19, 2016)

Nothing round here yet but saw some Tory ones in Usk last week, is it Welsh assembly too?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 19, 2016)

No Labour, Lib-Dem or Conservative posters on our estate, understandably.
A couple of "Vote Green" posters, also understandably, given the support the estate has had from Greens.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 19, 2016)

I've seen lots of rather dodgy looking "Leave" posters.  Nothing else though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2016)

kabbes said:


> I've seen lots of rather dodgy looking "Leave" posters.  Nothing else though.


perhaps closer inspection might reveal them to be instructions to the postie: e.g. 'leave parcels with number 42', 'leave no referendum literature' etc.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 19, 2016)

Just appeared near Brighton station


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 19, 2016)

JimW said:


> Nothing round here yet but saw some Tory ones in Usk last week, is it Welsh assembly too?



No local authority elections in Wales for May 5th, just Assembly (and Police commissioners).


----------



## Sue (Apr 19, 2016)

None, no leaflets, wouldn't know there was an election (mayoral, London Assembly and a council by election) on. Guess that's what happens when you live in an area where they weigh the votes.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 19, 2016)

JimW said:


> Nothing round here yet but saw some Tory ones in Usk last week, is it Welsh assembly too?


Yup. Saw some Labour placards on cathedral rd in Cardiff this morning.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 19, 2016)

We have the all-important Surrey Police Commissioner vote.  Surprised that the streets are not festooned with banners proclaiming the merits of the various options.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 19, 2016)

kabbes said:


> We have the all-important Surrey Police Commissioner vote.  Surprised that the streets are not festooned with banners proclaiming the merits of the various options.



Surprisingly I have yet to meet anyone that can be bothered voting for this extra layer of bureaucratic nonsense that basically amounts to having a scapegoat to sacrifice!


----------



## kabbes (Apr 19, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> Surprisingly I have yet to meet anyone that can be bothered voting for this extra layer of bureaucratic nonsense that basically amounts to having a scapegoat to sacrifice!


Not vote in the crucial decision for police commissioner?!  I'd sooner deny myself a glass of water on a hot day.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 19, 2016)

Maybe if we're really lucky we can end up with the UKIP police commissioner:

Julia Florence Searle - Choose My PCC

What we need in the police is _moar_ racism...


----------



## kabbes (Apr 19, 2016)

Fuck me, the Tory option

David John Munro - Choose My PCC

When 900 years you reach, look better you probably will.




			
				Yoda said:
			
		

> *Making our Town Centres Safe*
> 
> Our town centres can become noisy and violent places after dark.


This is Surrey.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 19, 2016)

kabbes said:


> Fuck me, the Tory option
> 
> David John Munro - Choose My PCC
> 
> ...


Oooh, Dorking after dark; dead dodgy.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Oooh, Dorking after dark; dead dodgy.


Not just violent, but _noisy_.  Can you imagine the horror?

The horror.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 19, 2016)

kabbes said:


> Not just violent, but _noisy_.  Can you imagine the horror?
> 
> The horror.


Horses walking on tarmac can be quite irksome, tbf.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 19, 2016)

The Labour guy sounds quite good, to be fair -- train driver based at Kings Cross.  He'll get about 2% of the vote.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 19, 2016)

I vaguely know this chap from back in the day. Very pleasant and affable in person, too right wing even for Thatcher in his politics. The sort for whom life should mean life, and 6 months suspended should mean life too. 

Peter Malcolm Cuthbertson - Choose My PCC


----------



## JimW (Apr 19, 2016)

Tory leafleters round this afternoon, district council and police commissioner, spotted at least two typos amongst the lies.


----------



## miktheword (Apr 19, 2016)

full of Eamonn McCann posters 'People before profit' in parts of The Creggan


----------



## moochedit (Apr 19, 2016)

One of my neighbours has a "leave.eu" sticker on his car back window. Not seen any house window posters for any party around here.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 19, 2016)

Lots of Bernie signs around my way.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 20, 2016)

Quite a lot of Plaid, three Green (all in a row - I think the candidate lives in one and his neighbours like him) and one Labour


----------



## J Ed (Apr 20, 2016)

A Tory buzzed my flat and asked me to let him into the hallway to deliver leaflets and I told him to fuck off.


----------



## chilango (Apr 24, 2016)

Passing through a leafy suburb of the neighbouring borough saw a couple of very nice detached houses with Labour stuff. One also had lots of "power to the people" crap in their windows, couldn't make out what it said though cos their front garden was massive.

Meanwhile Labour called at my house but didn't bother knocking the door just leafletted and ran. The Green candidate arrived half an hour later full of smiles and chat.

She seemed confident of a Green hold here.

No one else seems to be bothering.


----------



## JimW (Apr 24, 2016)

Only Labour posters walking up the hill to the football yesterday.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 24, 2016)

One absolutely massive vote leave poster is all I have seen round my way.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 24, 2016)

Different election but there's a massive billboard for shitstain that is Sarah Henderson here. and the election hasn't even been officially declared yet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2016)

its PCC time round here, saw a poster for the kipper candidate in northampton last week. I've been looking up the candidates for lols (I'll be going SC m-l).
Checked the Labour candidates wiki entry and recoiled in horror


> *Kevin McKeever* is a British public relations executive and Labour Party politician. He is currently a Partner at Portland Communications, a public relations agency set up by former Blair adviser Tim Allan. He contested the Harborough constituency in2010 and the Northampton Southconstituency in 2015.




Some PR blairbot wants the 80k a year budget. Fuck no.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 24, 2016)

Argonia said:


> One absolutely massive vote leave poster is all I have seen round my way.



There are a couple of vans that I see sometimes when I'm walking to work with leave propaganda on. I can never make out the text other than 'LEAVE' with a massive photo of Kitchener.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 24, 2016)

Not noticed any posters round here (marginal lib-dem / tory ward on almost permanently tory council) - think i've had more LD leaflets than tory ones.  Don't think I've had any communication about the police commissioner thing.


----------



## chilango (Apr 25, 2016)

Spotted another Green Party one. But its deathly quiet considering the full-on fights between Labour and the Greens last time around.

Even the Conservative Club haven't bothered putting anything up as yet.


----------



## JimW (Apr 25, 2016)

Had the Labour leaflet just, pointing out the current Labour-led council has built the first council houses here for twenty years and plans 200 more which isn't much but will do for me considering the rest.


----------



## belboid (Apr 25, 2016)

Having a few days in Bristol, and the only posters I've seen are for George 'independent my arse' Ferguson.  That can't be right


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 25, 2016)

Not seen any posters or leaflets for the referendum at all. 

For the Holyrood elections, though, vast majority of posters are SNP here. Handful of Greens. Big Tory banner by the roundabout in a field.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 25, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Big Tory banner by the roundabout in a field.


----------



## chilango (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Teaboy (Apr 25, 2016)

There are a couple of these around my way.  Interesting choice of colour scheme.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 25, 2016)

Dropped the gf's parents off at some backwater hotel near Manchester Airport a couple of weeks ago and the surrounding streets were awash with orange lib dem placards and window posters. It felt like I'd travelled through time to 2010.


----------



## JimW (Apr 25, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Dropped the gf's parents off at some backwater hotel near Manchester Airport a couple of weeks ago and the surrounding streets were awash with orange lib dem placards and window posters. It felt like I'd travelled through time to 2010.


Can you set some sort of warning on the sat nav just in case for the future?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh, and someone barely older than a child tried to hand a leaflet to me by Waterloo today, mumbling 'Zac for London'. Total reflex response was a recoil, an incredulous glance and a 'you what?' as if they'd tried to offer me child porn or something. If I'd tried to think of something clever or offensive to say to them it probably wouldn't have been as good.


----------



## chilango (Apr 27, 2016)

Spotted one more Labour one and saw a Green Party leaflet crumpled in the street.

Also found a Lib Dem one for a neighbouring ward lying around at work . I'll find out who did this.


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (May 12, 2016)

Lots of big red 'VOTE LEAVE' placards are sprouting up like weeds in Hereford.


----------



## chilango (Apr 26, 2017)

Just returned from *South Lakes* (Farron's constituency). The place was infested with Orange lozenges already for the locals. Yuk. Blight on the landscape. Shouldn't be allowed in a National Park etc etc.


----------



## chilango (Apr 26, 2017)

*Reading East*, Labour placards have sprouted on a couple of £half-a-million semis over the district line in the leafier 'burbs. Nowt round the terraces closer to home yet.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 26, 2017)

Not a poster in sight in the Surrey Hills. What's the point, I guess, when it's going to be 60%+ Tory anyway.


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 26, 2017)

There's a smattering of orange diamonds round here, mostly for the council, and a couple of large fields bigly voting for the Tory mayoral candidate.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 26, 2017)

Seen Labour placards in leafy well-to-do Pontcanna here in Cardiff. Nothing much else.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 26, 2017)

Some Tory boards on fences on the outskirts of Worcester, and a window full of 'vote Labour' posters in Bewdley.

The Labour party candidate in my constituency, who lost in 2015 and was obviously so devastated that he's not been seen in the CLP since the week after the election, has obviously lost his posters in whatever mental turmoil affected him in the days after the 2015 GE, because there weren't any outside his house when i drove past it last night...


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 26, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Seen Labour placards in leafy well-to-do Pontcanna here in Cardiff. Nothing much else.



Here in the rough tough  other end of Canton I'd say it's neck and neck Labour and Plaid, all for the locals rather than the GE as yet. There's allegedly been signs nicked by local kids paid by both sides in Ely/Caerau/Fairwater. The scandal!!!! I've seen Tory signs in Cardiff North, but none in the areas of Cardiff West and Cardiff South I frequent, but then I go to Radyr and Penarth rarely if at all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> Here in the rough tough  other end of Canton



an election poster in canton recently


----------



## killer b (Apr 26, 2017)

In a local ward, the single tory lollystick I've seen on display has had 'vote labour' scrawled over it in red paint.


----------



## bimble (Apr 26, 2017)

Not a thing, apart from one sad yellowed Vote Remain poster still clinging to someone's front room window. 
We've got loads of Stop Social Cleansing stickers though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 26, 2017)

None in the immediate area, and I've only seen one labour poster in the window of a house somewhere in Burnage as I passed on the train.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 26, 2017)

Seen a few Labour posters in Smethwick and nothing anywhere else


----------



## brogdale (Apr 26, 2017)

Nothing whatsoever here yet in the SGL 'burbs...but then we're not having any locals.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 26, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Not a poster in sight in the Surrey Hills. What's the point, I guess, when it's going to be 60%+ Tory anyway.



Yet again I stand ready to alter the VOTE HUNT placards round here, if only I could think of what to change that to? VOLE HUNT?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 26, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yet again I stand ready to alter the VOTE HUNT placards round here, if only I could think of what to change that to? VOLE HUNT?


VOLE CUNT?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 26, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yet again I stand ready to alter the VOTE HUNT placards round here, if only I could think of what to change that to? VOLE HUNT?


You're missing the obvious, Herr Strasse.

...



VOTE AUNT


----------



## Voley (Apr 26, 2017)

brogdale said:


> VOLE CUNT?


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 26, 2017)

I've seen one poster for the Independent in our locals (who is set to win), plus two LibDem placards in the garden of a sitting LibDem councillor


----------



## pesh (Apr 26, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yet again I stand ready to alter the VOTE HUNT placards round here, if only I could think of what to change that to? VOLE HUNT?


VILE HUNT 

i'm still loving this one


----------



## Sue (Apr 26, 2017)

Out of London for work today. An entire street in St Albans with Labour things in their gardens and a couple of Green posters. A load of Lib Dem diamonds over towards Watford. Haven't seen any at all in London.


----------



## lincy (Apr 26, 2017)

Lakeside in Cardiff is wall to wall orange, but on the plus side counted 12 Labour placards going through Whitchurch and only one Tory.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 26, 2017)

The very few here in Swansea (across both sides of the city generally) are  mostly generic 'Vote Labour' with no names. A tiny number of Lib Dem ones, with councillor-candidate names. But LDs were slaughtered in the 2012 local elections and won't make much of a comeback -- their coalation with 2 Tories and a few bonkers independents was hugely unpoular.

No posters at all in my street and neighbouring ones. Once Carolyn Harris's campaign (for re-election as MP) kicks off we're likely to put one in our window -- we like her. See 'Your voting history' thread for why.


----------



## JimW (Apr 26, 2017)

Noticed all Labour on the way to the football Saturday bar one solitary scummer lozenge but the candidates were all local, still not got a Labour PPC I don't think, thought Dave Drew has put his name forward apparently and would seem the best choice without really knowing the other possibilities bar a few uninspiring county councillors.


----------



## Poi E (Apr 27, 2017)

Seen none in Croydon Central despite the Tory MP's majority being being just 165 last election.


----------



## krink (Apr 27, 2017)

One labour poster in our estate. Same house every time.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 27, 2017)

Nothing round here, but then round here the queue to get out of the polling station is usually longer than the queue to get in.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 27, 2017)

Fields around here are usually tory territory. (as is safe seat for the nasty party).

Local councils do have a smattering of other varieties of politicians ...


----------



## bimble (May 8, 2017)

This is the first campaign thing I've seen round here so far (was the crossroads just outside brixton police station)


----------



## chilango (May 9, 2017)

A few Tory ones over in the leafy 'burbs.

That's new.

They weren none around in 2015.

A Labour one on my terrace.

Silence from the Greens which is unusual.


----------



## felixthecat (May 9, 2017)

All orange and blue here (west wiltshire) - looks like more orange at the moment. Maybe we'll get rid of the awful Tory woman this time and go back to being Lib Dem - the previous incumbent was alright tbf, answered my letters and at least gave the impression of listening

 Labour don't even have a look in around here. Might get a few voting Green.


----------



## nuffsaid (May 9, 2017)

Oddly in my 20k+ safe Tory seat I've only seen two window posters, both for Labour.


----------



## Leafster (May 9, 2017)

The only ones I've seen around here are for the LibDem candidate but since he also stood successfully for the local council election they've just left them up.


----------



## Sue (May 9, 2017)

Just saw a Lib Dem poster along the road. Sad to see it didn't say 'Winning here' on it. 

(They did come fourth with 5% of the vote last time but that sort of small detail doesn't usually stop them.)


----------



## Leafster (May 9, 2017)

Sue said:


> Just saw a Lib Dem poster along the road. Sad to see it didn't say 'Winning here' on it.
> 
> (They did come fourth with 5% of the vote last time but that sort of small detail doesn't usually stop them.)


I think the posters near to me do say "Winning here" but since he won in the council election there's an element of accuracy even if he's unlikely to win at constituency level.


----------



## chilango (May 11, 2017)

Nothing yet in my terrace.

Over the borough line in the posh 'burbs two £halfamillion+ semis on the same road are having an entertaining Labour vs. Tory placard war. It's escalated up to billboard size placards in the spacious front gardens thus far


----------



## JTG (May 11, 2017)

Henbury (Bristol NW): nothing
Horfield/Bishopston border (Bristol W): some Greens
Knowle (Bristol S): lots of Labour


----------



## nogojones (May 11, 2017)

A few Labour, one or two Plaid Cymru and one Green


----------



## Teaboy (May 11, 2017)

The lib dems are out in force in my area, those orange / yellow lozenge things are prevalent.  Someone has even put an EU flag up on a flag pole.  What a time to be alive!


----------



## RD2003 (May 11, 2017)

As many Labour posters here as in previous elections, which surprises me a little. 

The odd Green poster and nothing else I've noticed.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2017)

not seen anything yet. Not had any leaflets since the locals


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2017)

Spotted a labour poster in Longsight this morning from the train, with a picture of the candidate in the Gorton constituency. None round where I live though.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 11, 2017)

Saw the sole Welsh Lib Dem lozenge of the campaign in Riverside today, not even claiming to be 'winning here'. Otherwise a few Labour, slightly fewer Plaid.


----------



## nogojones (May 11, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> Saw the sole Welsh Lib Dem lozenge of the campaign in Riverside today, not even claiming to be 'winning here'. Otherwise a few Labour, slightly fewer Plaid.


Where was that, so we can burn them out?


----------



## Plumdaff (May 11, 2017)

nogojones said:


> Where was that, so we can burn them out?



Clare St opposite Rumours.


----------



## nogojones (May 11, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> Clare St opposite Rumours.


multiple occupation? I feel for their neighbours


----------



## chilango (May 12, 2017)

Spotted on my street this morning. An A4 price of paper taped to a front door with following typed on it in apx. 36pt arial:



> No junk mail.
> 
> No Tory leaflets.
> 
> Anything Tory will be smeared with shit and posted through Rob Wilson's letterbox.





(Rob Wilson is our Tory MP)


----------



## JTG (May 12, 2017)

St Werburghs (Bristol W): Labour


----------



## kebabking (May 15, 2017)

Saw about a dozen houses with Labour boards in the garden in the Forest of Dean yesterday. 

Didn't see a single other board.


----------



## chilango (May 15, 2017)

Very few. A few Tory and Labour ones on the bigger houses over the border. One lozenge the other side of town. Silence from the Greens. They're usually strong in the terraces but nothing at all up around here.


----------



## planetgeli (May 15, 2017)

In my constituency it's easy to imagine the Tories winning due to whole tracts of farmland being taken by Tory posters. They don't win (Plaid Cymru do). Interestingly (vaguely) the Lib Dem candidate is Lesley Prosser. Her son is responsible for the Underworld album title "Second Toughest in the Infants", which he said when coming home from school at 7 years old one day. Prosser is one of Underworld's Aunts or something. As much as I love Underworld, that's no reason to vote for the Lib Dems.

Plaid Cymru = toughest in Carmarthenshire (East & Dinefwr). Not quite as catchy.


----------



## Sue (May 15, 2017)

Spotted my first WRP one in the window of a kebab shop.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 15, 2017)

A scattering of Labour in East Bristol - even saw a car with "Jeremy Corbyn" obscuring the back window on my commute.


----------



## emanymton (May 15, 2017)

chilango said:


> Nothing yet in my terrace.
> 
> Over the borough line in the posh 'burbs two £halfamillion+ semis on the same road are having an entertaining Labour vs. Tory placard war. It's escalated up to billboard size placards in the spacious front gardens thus far


You need to sneak down one night and deface both.


----------



## bimble (May 15, 2017)

Can report that at least one voter in Camberwell is going full tilt for the lib dems' anti-brexit appeal.


----------



## Sue (May 15, 2017)

Local businesses: 

Green in the Chinese supermarket and the vegan restaurant.

Labour in the newish, trendy cafe/bar.

WRP in the kebab shop.

No Tory or Lib Dem ones yet.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)

Hove in Sussex has loads of green party stuff and a few labour posters scattered about the town. Not seen any tory stuff so far.


----------



## Duncan2 (May 15, 2017)

Rugby area haven't seen a thing.Just across the border into Leicestershire there are a couple of dozen Tory placards in-you guessed it- a farmer's field but otherwise nada.Not sure whether citizens locally are keeping their cards close to their chest or whether they are just not that interested.


----------



## kabbes (May 16, 2017)

Sue said:


> Local businesses:
> 
> Green in the Chinese supermarket and the vegan restaurant.
> 
> ...


Why would you risk losing custom by having political banners in your restaurant?  Bizarre.


----------



## High Voltage (May 16, 2017)

Mostly Liberal round by us, with a token smattering of Tory - it's been a Tory safe'ish seat for some time now, the Liberal got elected for one, maybe two parliaments a few back but lost the last one as a direct response to the coalition, but by all accounts she's "not a bad MP for the area and actually cares about her constituents"


----------



## Sue (May 16, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Why would you risk losing custom by having political banners in your restaurant?  Bizarre.


It's quite common. When I lived in Oxford, all the shops near me used to have posters up at election time.


----------



## brogdale (May 16, 2017)

Not in a window...but (the actively campaigning) Mrs B has drawn our "Chomsky" into 'the battle for Carshalton & Wallington'.


----------



## kabbes (May 16, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Not in a window...but (the actively campaigning) Mrs B has drawn our "Chomsky" into 'the battle for Carshalton & Wallington'.
> 
> View attachment 106795


How did you manage to get Corbyn to visit you like that?


----------



## wiskey (May 16, 2017)

A few labour ones on febces/in windows in my bit of South Bristol, nothing else anywhere I've seen.


----------



## chilango (May 18, 2017)

Big Tory posters in a local student estate agents offices. 

BTLer on my FB sharing Tory stuff.

Grrrr.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 18, 2017)

Green, green & more green! All for Lucas


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (May 18, 2017)

Lots and lots of blue placards for someone called Gavin Williamson around the Perton(west of Wolverhampton) area. A few bigger billboards in the usual farmer's fields. A big blue placard appeared on the Ludlow bypass a few days ago. When I went by this morning, it looked like it had been kicked to pieces. A couple of Lib-dem lozenges in a house window in Hereford, a solitary Labour placard in a car window, a smattering of Green placards in Leominster and some twonk driving an Audi covered in butchers aprons and UKIP signs around Hereford.


----------



## emanymton (May 18, 2017)

I've seen fuck all, including on my 75 min bus commute.


----------



## chilango (May 18, 2017)

A small A4 Labour one blue tacked in a window around the corner.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 19, 2017)

Saw my first Carolyn Harris (Labour, pro-Corbyn/pro-left, Swansea East) poster the other day. In the window of the LBGT rights centre opposite the station  

Nothing else yet .... I think we're going to have to get a poster ourselves, and put that up soon ...


----------



## Ranbay (May 19, 2017)

Never see Tory ones by me... on Libdem and Labour.... don't think anyone is brave enough.... until you get to the countryside where the farmers have massive boards up....


----------



## chilango (May 19, 2017)

Other edge of the constituency- big houses next door to one of Readings most deprived neighbourhoods - a row of Tory placards


----------



## Fingers (May 19, 2017)

Over in Burton on Trent  (he is actually a friend of my mother)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 19, 2017)




----------



## J Ed (May 19, 2017)

Seen a few Labour posters go up in various bits of West Midlands for various MPs


----------



## butchersapron (May 20, 2017)

Today's bristol east (laboour held semi-marginal) perambulation brought a labour victory 8-1 -  including one specifically saying 'corbyn'.


----------



## JTG (May 20, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Today's bristol east (laboour held semi-marginal) perambulation brought a labour victory 8-1 -  including one specifically saying 'corbyn'.


I have two siblings in East - one at the top end, one at the bottom. Both of them surprised to find they were in East. It's a bloody silly constituency now they've taken Easton out


----------



## butchersapron (May 20, 2017)

I think it was going back in 2020 but obv not time to get that up and running for this election.


----------



## JimW (May 20, 2017)

Not seen much round Stroud for the GE yet, far fewer so far than for the locals. Not been down to town much though to be fair.


----------



## JTG (May 20, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> I think it was going back in 2020 but obv not time to get that up and running for this election.


Oh really? Does that mean the Westbury-on-Trym ping pong between West and North West was set to continue as well?

Brislington & St Annes are both in East when certainly St Annes feels like it should be South


----------



## JTG (May 20, 2017)

Anyway - Redland (Bristol West): Lib Dems. They've always been a bit weird round there mind


----------



## magneze (May 20, 2017)

Noticed a couple in local shops. Tory in the greasy spoon. Labour in the cupcake and crepe cafe.


----------



## butchersapron (May 20, 2017)

JTG said:


> Oh really? Does that mean the Westbury-on-Trym ping pong between West and North West was set to continue as well?
> 
> Brislington & St Annes are both in East when certainly St Annes feels like it should be South


Actually, it looks like no changes proposed by the  boundary commission for bristol west (the site is rather confusing) so scrub what i said about easton.


----------



## JTG (May 20, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Actually, it looks like no changes proposed by the  boundary commission for bristol west (the site is rather confusing) so scrub what i said about easton.


Easton still being gulaged with the Redland Monbiots then


----------



## JimW (May 20, 2017)

Plan for Stroud is to put the two other mainly Labour towns, Nailsworth and Dursley, into two other constituencies. Really smacks of gerrymandering as they're unequivocally part of Stroud district. We're not even that marginal any more as it is.


----------



## JTG (May 20, 2017)

JimW said:


> Plan for Stroud is to put the two other mainly Labour towns, Nailsworth and Dursley, into two other constituencies. Really smacks of gerrymandering as they're unequivocally part of Stroud district. We're not even that marginal any more as it is.


That's ridiculous. Stroud/Nailsworth/Dursley is one cohesive area. Where are they putting them - Cotswold? Yate/Thornbury?


----------



## JTG (May 20, 2017)

Just looking at the boundaries now - the constituency has parts that are very nearly Gloucester (Hardwicke, Upton St Leonards) but it's Nailsworth coming out?


----------



## JimW (May 20, 2017)

JTG said:


> That's ridiculous. Stroud/Nailsworth/Dursley is one cohesive area. Where are they putting them - Cotswold? Yate/Thornbury?


Yeah, it's Minch and Nailsworth to Cotswold IIRC and Dursley into Thornbury I think it is, the South Glos one anyway.


----------



## JTG (May 20, 2017)

Thornbury & Yate. Imagine that that one's slightly light due to it being a split (old Northavon seat, other half became Filton & Bradley Stoke).

So Minchinhampton & Nailsworth - despite being effectively Stroud suburbs - get chucked in with Moreton in Marsh, Stow on the Wold, Chipping Campden etc. Dursley is slightly more understandable but still silly


----------



## StoneRoad (May 20, 2017)

As with the locals - tory safe seat, so mainly blue placards in the fields and some have been well graffiti-ed. but also a smattering of other colours.
In N Wales it seems that Plaid show well. Cumbria seems rather lib-dem-ish.


----------



## JTG (May 20, 2017)

StoneRoad said:


> Cumbria seems rather lib-dem-ish.


The haunted ventriloquist's dummy casting his malign spell


----------



## JTG (May 20, 2017)

StoneRoad said:


> As with the locals - tory safe seat, so mainly blue placards in the fields and some have been well graffiti-ed. but also a smattering of other colours.
> In N Wales it seems that Plaid show well. Cumbria seems rather lib-dem-ish.


Actually, any signs of support for Mr Fishfinger in Cumbria?


----------



## Sue (May 20, 2017)

JTG said:


> Actually, any signs of support for Mr Fishfinger in Cumbria?


fishfinger..?


----------



## fishfinger (May 20, 2017)

Sue said:


> fishfinger..?


Not me


----------



## StoneRoad (May 20, 2017)

JTG said:


> Actually, any signs of support for Mr Fishfinger in Cumbria?



This  ??

Crowdfunding the election: How to pay for snap campaign - BBC News

TBH - haven't seen anything much (yet)


----------



## Giles (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Tankus (May 20, 2017)

you wouldn't know there was an election on ...around my gaff

maybe everyone's too embarrassed at what's on offer


----------



## oryx (May 21, 2017)

One Green and a good number of Labour round here - but then it is a Labour stronghold (and quite a Tory-free zone) so to be expected.


----------



## Grandma Death (May 21, 2017)

A fair few tory posters. Some houses have those huge billboards-the ones the size of a small family car

I am pleased however to report-my 6 year old daughter reported to me one was defaced. When I asked her what it said she replied 'Lots of the F word daddy sprayed all over it'

Drove past today and its been covered up with pictures of the candidate and sitting MP covering those words up.

The other side hasnt been done though. May pop up there one night


----------



## Dogsauce (May 21, 2017)

Cycled to Brighton yesterday, saw quite a few Tory ones coming out the bottom bit of South London where the houses get bigger. Even saw one of the vermin candidates campaigning out on the street next to posters of his face.


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2017)

Drove past Theresa May's house this afternoon. Big Theresa May placard at the end of her street. NB she's not the candidate in that constituency. How cringeworthy is that?

Plenty of Tory posters in the leafy 'burbs. Sprinkles of Labour ones in amongst them. 

Back in the terraces, another couple of Greens nothing else.


----------



## Old Spark (May 21, 2017)

No Tory posters in Brighton Kemptown.


----------



## Geri (May 21, 2017)

We counted 9 Labour and 1 Tory in our area yesterday.


----------



## LDC (May 21, 2017)

Just saw the first one in my area (inner city, northern) and it was unsurprisingly Labour.


----------



## gawkrodger (May 22, 2017)

Driving around my consituency in Wolves this morning I have seen an easy 50+ Labour posters. None for any other party


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2017)

More Tory ones sprouting across all areas of the constituency  None near me though


----------



## souljacker (May 22, 2017)

I live in the posh bit of Reading but there are a surprising number of Labour placards around. There is a few tory, including one on my road. We've got the street party coming up soon though, so that's someone who has flagged themselves up for an undercooked burger.


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I live in the posh bit of Reading but there are a surprising number of Labour placards around. There is a few tory, including one on my road. We've got the street party coming up soon though, so that's someone who has flagged themselves up for an undercooked burger.



Reading East or Reading West?


----------



## nuffsaid (May 22, 2017)

For a 20k+ Tory majority constituency, I've only seen the odd Labour and LibDem poster. Obvs shy tories everywhere else.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 22, 2017)

In the hallway outside my flat


----------



## Plumdaff (May 22, 2017)

I conducted a highly unscientific survey of the hyper marginal Gower constituency by going to the Mumbles for a wander and an ice cream yesterday. 

In 2015 there were quite a few Labour and Tory signs up including a massive Tory placard by the road. 2017 - one lonely Labour placard.


----------



## souljacker (May 22, 2017)

chilango said:


> Reading East or Reading West?



East. Rob Wilson lives nearby and scowls at me every time I see him.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 22, 2017)

Props


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> In the hallway outside my flat
> 
> View attachment 107387


That's crying out for a caption competition


----------



## chilango (May 25, 2017)

A thought occurred to me as I strolled through Reading East...

Many of the Tory placards are on rented accomodation, many of which are HMOs.

So it's not likely to be the tenants putting them up, is it?

More likely BTL landlords.

...and the letting agents too. One near me has posters in its windows and has used it's "to let" boards outside houses to have Tory placards attached.

Figures.


----------



## Teaboy (May 25, 2017)

Suddenly loads of posters up everywhere around where I live, they are all lib dems which is a bit weird as its a tory seat albeit on a slim majority. I've not seen one tory poster, its like they've given up on the seat or something.


----------



## juice_terry (May 25, 2017)

This really tickled me :

Tom Tugendhat's campaign posters targeted by vandals

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumdaff (May 25, 2017)

Have spotted my only Welsh Green Party placard so far of the campaign in Grangetown in Cardiff. Possibly the candidate's house.


----------



## kabbes (May 25, 2017)

My God, I just got leafleted by Labour outside Dorking station.  Dorking!  Labour!


----------



## JTG (May 25, 2017)

Bristol, Easton & Eastville - plenty Labour, nowt else


----------



## kabbes (May 26, 2017)

kabbes said:


> My God, I just got leafleted by Labour outside Dorking station.  Dorking!  Labour!


By the way,  it was a leaflet all about railway renationalisation,  mostly focusing on Southern.  A few people were engaging enthusiastically with the cheerful leafleters. Nobody was arguing with them. This would have been unthinkable five years ago. It's almost impossible to understate just how much commuters now hate both Southern and SouthWestern trains.


----------



## bmd (May 26, 2017)

Labour everywhere. I live in a very poor Brexit area that has Labour posters everywhere and my daughters live in a pretty middle-class neighbourhood that's mainly Labour with one (lol) Liberal poster. My sister and my parents live in really really rich areas and I haven't noticed any posters there, so probably Tory. My dad said he's voting Labour which I kind of presumed he did anyway but sounds like he has voted Tory at some point.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 26, 2017)

JTG said:


> Yeah it's the gardens/windows that I'm thinking of



It's way harder/more pointless to nail your colours to the mast when your house is set so far back from the road, eh (I'm not even taking the piss).

I live in Brighton Pavillion, where Caroline Lucas is fairly likely to get re-elected again.
I can't forgive her for her betrayal of the refuse workers strike and I ummed and ahhed about whether to vote for/stick a poster up for the (mega  ) young candidate Labour have eventually slung in, while they focus on swinging Kemptown where the Greens stood down (fair play), JUST to vote for a Corbyn led Labour party.

I live in a traditionally strong Labour ward, but with Greens all around the outskirts. There are no posters at all directly around me but lots of 're-elect Caroline Lucas for Greens' type posters as you move out.

The one house that keeps catching our eye though, is the one I pass with my daughter on the way to work/school, where they have about have five Green posters, along with one Labour one, in their front window.

We can't decide if there's just lots of separate people of voting age etc living in the house (I don't think there are  ) or if it's just a very literal expression of some indecision within one family, of their politics, represented by a well thought out, proportional split between posters - that being please DO vote Green but it's also kind of ok if you go for Labour, if not. 

Anyway, yeah - you'd have _no idea_ what anyones intentions are round here. When they're _not_ Green, they're not saying.


----------



## oryx (May 26, 2017)

Biggest surprise for me was Chelsea. I drove through yesterday and saw a fair few Labour posters, including the biggest Labour board I've seen yet, in a garden on Gunter Grove. _Chelsea_ FFS!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 26, 2017)

There is a labour poster on a window a few doors away.  Don't think I've seen one locally (wokingham) before


----------



## chilango (May 26, 2017)

There seem to be fewer around than previous elections, but iirc you'd get posters thru your letterbox as part of the leaflet. This hasn't happened.


----------



## marshall (May 26, 2017)

Norwich South, so almost every house in the leafy, middle class, latte quaffing streets around is flying the flag for Labour.


----------



## J Ed (May 26, 2017)

Seen Labour posters up in Walsall, Sandwell, Smethwick. Nothing for any other party.


----------



## strung out (May 26, 2017)

JTG said:


> I have two siblings in East - one at the top end, one at the bottom. Both of them surprised to find they were in East. It's a bloody silly constituency now they've taken Easton out


Three siblings! Stapleton, Kingswood and St Anne's, all somehow in Bristol east


----------



## JTG (May 27, 2017)

strung out said:


> Three siblings! Stapleton, Kingswood and St Anne's, all somehow in Bristol east


Oh. Had no idea the Kingswood one was in East as well. Daft how parts of Kingswood (the place) are in Bristol rather than S Glos/"Kingswood" constituency. 
Has she stopped wobbling over a Labour vote yet?


----------



## strung out (May 27, 2017)

JTG said:


> Oh. Had no idea the Kingswood one was in East as well. Daft how parts of Kingswood (the place) are in Bristol rather than S Glos/"Kingswood" constituency.
> Has she stopped wobbling over a Labour vote yet?


Not sure, but I'd hope that all three of us go Labour (I will obv.)

Bristol East stretches all the way from bits of Frenchay in the north to Stockwood in the south. Weird constituency - only seen labour posters though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2017)

There's now an A3 Green Party poster being displayed on my estate.

Possibly a result of the Green Party being the only local party to put up a fight against the council's demolition plans.


----------



## J Ed (May 27, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Seen Labour posters up in Walsall, Sandwell, Smethwick. Nothing for any other party.



Saw a Tory poster in North Birmingham. 

Still relatively few when compared with 2015 as far as I can remember.


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2017)

Out in Wells Glastonbury and Street today. Lots and lots of lib dems, some labour (not many and I reckon from the long term party members). One tory in a field, none in the towns.


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2017)

Flurry of Labour posters on my street.

I've noticed that Labour tends to have posters on people's windows whilst the Tories have placards on wooden posts mounted outside. I wonder what this might say about tenants vs. landlords...


----------



## chilango (May 29, 2017)

Early morning stroll.

The terraces around me have suddenly gone for Labour. Posters all over.

I bet the lone canvasser from yesterday didn't know what hit him. It's usually a Green stronghold.


----------



## chilango (May 29, 2017)

driving round the 'burbs this morning...more Labour ones appearing there too.

The absence of the Greens is very notable.


----------



## Old Spark (May 29, 2017)

With the tory poster count tiny across many constituencies this is either

1.they have no activists,under the age if 80, to get round and canvass after the  battle bus debacle  or

2.Its a deliberate strategy and all their money is going on facebook ads or

3.Labour is gonna win a landslide -ok I will get my coat.


----------



## Cid (May 29, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> There's now an A3 Green Party poster being displayed on my estate.
> 
> Possibly a result of the Green Party being the only local party to put up a fight against the council's demolition plans.



Yeah I'll grant that in your neck of the woods nose holding isn't really going to stop the stench getting through.


----------



## chilango (May 29, 2017)

Señora C has requested we put up a "Vote Labour" poster in our window  

She normally keeps her politics pretty close to her chest and would normally regard the idea of putting up an election poster with absolute horror.

Strange days.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2017)

Cid said:


> Yeah I'll grant that in your neck of the woods nose holding isn't really going to stop the stench getting through.



Unfortunately not.

Doesn't stop the "vote Labour with no illusions" twats from trotting out their cant, though.  I had some former Workers' Power bloke I know, try that one on me.  He got a bit upset when I questioned his revolutionary commitment, and asked if it was related to him having got a mortgage and kids in the interim.   "I'm a realist now", he griped!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2017)

chilango said:


> Señora C has requested we put up a "Vote Labour" poster in our window
> 
> She normally keeps her politics pretty close to her chest and would normally regard the idea of putting up an election poster with absolute horror.
> 
> Strange days.



Have you thought of having her exorcised at a labour re-education holiday camp, comrade? I've heard that those Proletarian Democracy people run a good one in Clapton.


----------



## chilango (May 29, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Have you thought of having her exorcised at a labour re-education holiday camp, comrade? I've heard that those Proletarian Democracy people run a good one in Clapton.



I'm not sure what to make of it frankly


----------



## chilango (May 29, 2017)

Bristol North West: Greens and Labour, with solitary Tory and Lib Dem ones spotted so far.


----------



## steeplejack (May 29, 2017)

I haven't seen a single election poster in my road or on my commute.

Where I live is solidly SNP and the papers at the weekend suggested Labour have largely given up in Scotland.

The big winner will be the Apathy Alliance here I suspect.


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2017)

chilango said:


> Bristol North West: Greens and Labour, with solitary Tory and Lib Dem ones spotted so far.


Whereabouts?


----------



## chilango (May 29, 2017)

JTG said:


> Whereabouts?



Horfield, Henleaze.


----------



## Corax (May 29, 2017)

Quite a lot of Yellowy-orange in East Anglia.  I had a chat with one of their activists on a stall, talked to him about how they'd gained a load of Iraq war disenfranchised Labour voters, who they then betrayed in the vilest way possible by hopping into bed with the tories - and would therefore never vote for them ever again.  After a very half-hearted attempt to talk about tuition fees or whatever, he conceded they'd done nothing but prop up a minority government, nodded, stared down at his shoes and looked sad.


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2017)

chilango said:


> Horfield, Henleaze.


Ta. Horfield is permanently confused, has gone Lib Dem/Tory/Labour for the council in recent years. Nobody seems to know where the boundary with West lies there either, my mate keeps getting the wrong Tory leaflets delivered.

Henleaze. Ugh, posh Lib Dem ghetto


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2017)

Corax said:


> Quite a lot of Yellowy-orange in East Anglia.  I had a chat with one of their activists on a stall, talked to him about how they'd gained a load of Iraq war disenfranchised Labour voters, who they then betrayed in the vilest way possible by hopping into bed with the tories - and would therefore never vote for them ever again.  After a very half-hearted attempt to talk about tuition fees or whatever, he conceded they'd done nothing but prop up a minority government, nodded, stared down at his shoes and looked sad.


That made me laugh


----------



## chilango (May 29, 2017)

JTG said:


> Ta. Horfield is permanently confused, has gone Lib Dem/Tory/Labour for the council in recent years. Nobody seems to know where the boundary with West lies there either, my mate keeps getting the wrong Tory leaflets delivered.
> 
> Henleaze. Ugh, posh Lib Dem ghetto


Not seen any lozenges in Henleaze yet. But most posters were in Horfield anyway.


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2017)

chilango said:


> Not seen any lozenges in Henleaze yet. But most posters were in Horfield anyway.


tbf I think the Henleaze Lib Demmery is confined to the Campion-Smiths' personal vote on the council. If there are Labour posters in Horfield then they're doing OK I'd say - it's inbetweener country as I said. Labour can lock up Southmead, Lockleaze etc but need to convince Horfield, Henbury & Avonmouth/Lawrence Weston to get on board


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 29, 2017)

On my walk from my house to the bus stop a few streets away the only posters are two labour ones - one at my place and one at another urban household

Canvassing yesterday in another part of the borough but different constituency,   there were quite a lot of labour posters - think there was one conservative

seen one lib dem in the locality ,  no green


----------



## redsquirrel (May 29, 2017)

Corax said:


> Quite a lot of Yellowy-orange in East Anglia.  I had a chat with one of their activists on a stall, talked to him about how they'd gained a load of Iraq war disenfranchised Labour voters, who they then betrayed in the vilest way possible by hopping into bed with the tories - and would therefore never vote for them ever again.  After a very half-hearted attempt to talk about tuition fees or whatever, he conceded they'd done nothing but prop up a minority government, nodded, stared down at his shoes and looked sad.


 more sense then most LDs


----------



## 8ball (May 29, 2017)

The cunts next door have a Tory poster up.  One of only two I've seen in the area.


----------



## Sue (May 29, 2017)

Was visiting some friends in Derbyshire this weekend. They've a Tory MP with a large majority. Big Tory signs outside a big posh house, one Lib Dem and two Labour posters elsewhere, one of them being in my friends' window.

First time they've ever had a poster up though suspect one of them has always voted Labour very quietly and the other Green. This time though they're very vocally Labour -- it's the cuts to schools and other local services that have completely swung it for them.


----------



## tony.c (May 30, 2017)

The odd front garden Labour placard round here, though one road has half a dozen, only Labour window posters have been in the windows of houses with the garden placards, which are presumably LP members. I've only seen two small window LibDem posters.
No signs of Conservatives, Greens or UKIP. I haven't received any campaign literature from anyone except Labour as yet.
LibDems used to have lots of window posters and garden placards but have collapsed since they went into coalition from 25,000+ votes to 3,900 in 2015. Their last councillor left them last month to become an Independent.


----------



## emanymton (May 30, 2017)

I've now spotted one Labour placard on my commute, apart from that nothing.


----------



## chilango (May 30, 2017)

Brecon &Radnor: plenty of Tory ones in farmers fields. A village full of Lib Dems. Nothing much else. (Didn't go into towns though)


----------



## muscovyduck (May 31, 2017)

Hereford City has a fair spread across the 5 candidates - even some for the independent bloke. Absolutely loads of posters and some bigger types of signs too. Favourite one was a lib dem one in a window with a piece of paper underneath saying TACTICAL VOTE, considering as far as I'm aware the Lib Dems are in no way a tactical vote in this area. Current MP is Conservative.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2017)

Masses of Labour ones appearing along my route to work (Bristol East and West) including some of these :-



Those hideous attack ads have persuaded me to definitely vote Labour and possibly even stick a small poster in my window.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 31, 2017)

2 labour on me street, one LibDem spotted on the train to work  - Simon Hughes. urgh


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 31, 2017)

None on our street as yet, we all had three delivered yesterday though, Lib, Lab and Con.

So we'll see this week I suppose.


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Masses of Labour ones appearing along my route to work (Bristol East and West) including some of these :-
> 
> View attachment 108046
> 
> Those hideous attack ads have persuaded me to definitely vote Labour and possibly even stick a small poster in my window.


Not seen the ads but I do wonder if they'll be counterproductive. Tory campaign seems a lot more negative and nasty. People pick up on that


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2017)

My enjoyment of Youtube has been seriously compromised for days now - I'm almost ready to email the Tories and tell them to F off.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 31, 2017)

Seen some of these too :-


----------



## chilango (May 31, 2017)

Bristol North West: A couple more Lib Dems and a Labour (Henleaze), a couple of Labour and some anti-May flyposters (Southmead).


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2017)

chilango said:


> Bristol North West: A couple more Lib Dems and a Labour (Henleaze), a couple of Labour and some anti-May flyposters (Southmead).


Bristol North West: Labour (Sea Mills, on the Portway)


----------



## chilango (May 31, 2017)

JTG said:


> Bristol North West: Labour (Sea Mills, on the Portway)



Is Westbury in Bristol NW? I'm wandering around there at the moment and seeing nothing from anybody


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2017)

chilango said:


> Is Westbury in Bristol NW? I'm wanting around there at the moment and seeing nothing from anybody


It is these days yeah. Has bounced between West and North West a few times over the last 20 years. It's true blue solid Tory (even when the Tories went down to about four councillors here, Westbury provided two of them). Think Labour have done street stalls on weekends there last couple of weeks, good idea as it's a local shopping centre so lots of people from Henbury/Sea Mills/Southmead popping in there


----------



## chilango (May 31, 2017)

JTG said:


> It is these days yeah. Has bounced between West and North West a few times over the last 20 years. It's true blue solid Tory (even when the Tories went down to about four councillors here, Westbury provided two of them). Think Labour have done street stalls on weekends there last couple of weeks, good idea as it's a local shopping centre so lots of people from Henbury/Sea Mills/Southmead popping in there



Just spotted a Labour placard on the hill


----------



## chilango (May 31, 2017)

chilango said:


> Just spotted a Labour placard on the hill



...and another Labour (though I might be in Henleaze or Southmead now, I'm not sure!)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 31, 2017)

I saw my first EVER Tory window poster in Hackney over the weekend.


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2017)

chilango said:


> Just spotted a Labour placard on the hill


WESTBURY-on-TRYM TURNS RED: CORBYN LANDSLIDE ENGULFS BRISTOL'S LEAFY SUBURBIA


----------



## Teaboy (May 31, 2017)

One thing that strikes me about the signs and posters these days is that they nearly always just from reference the party rather then the candidate.  Years ago it was always the candidate and often a big picture of them.

I guess this is more to do with re-using them and moving them around constituencies.


----------



## chilango (May 31, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> One thing that strikes me about the signs and posters these days is that they nearly always just from reference the party rather then the candidate.  Years ago it was always the candidate and often a big picture of them.
> 
> I guess this is more to do with re-using them and moving them around constituencies.



Most of the Tory ones I've seen are candidate specific.


----------



## Whagwan (May 31, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> One thing that strikes me about the signs and posters these days is that they nearly always just from reference the party rather then the candidate.  Years ago it was always the candidate and often a big picture of them.
> 
> I guess this is more to do with re-using them and moving them around constituencies.



We had Karen Smyth (Bristol South) on ours but we're not huge fans so changed it to candidate-free Labour/SaveOurNHS/etc at the first opportunity.


----------



## killer b (May 31, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> One thing that strikes me about the signs and posters these days is that they nearly always just from reference the party rather then the candidate.  Years ago it was always the candidate and often a big picture of them.
> 
> I guess this is more to do with re-using them and moving them around constituencies.


it's budget more than anything I think (maybe party posters can be charged nationally and named ones have to go on local expenses too perhaps?)


----------



## Dogsauce (May 31, 2017)

I've seen some massive Tory ones in the southern suburbs the last two weekends (cycling to Brighton) which have the candidate's head on - look a bit like those shit American realtor signs. Have 'Standing with Teresa May' on all of them - something they might regret.


----------



## Sue (May 31, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I saw my first EVER Tory window poster in Hackney over the weekend.


 Whereabouts?


----------



## Sue (May 31, 2017)

Not a poster but got a leaflet through the door from the WRP. They're not actually standing in my constituency.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 31, 2017)

Sue said:


> Whereabouts?



East Stamford Hill. They are a bit odd there, politically.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 31, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> East Stamford Hill. They are a bit odd there, politically.



And in other ways.


----------



## Cerberus (May 31, 2017)

I don't half get about, so here's what I've noticed:

Round where I live (Lewisham West c'tcy) mostly Labour - a neighbour has a Lib Dem up (first I've ever seen round here)

Loadsa of Tory ones in Croydon with Gavin Barwell writ large. Surprisingly, no Labour in this area but plenty of LD in response. In the way out to the M25, along the A23 only garden signs for Crispin Blunt.

Sunbury X; Kingston; Twickenham; Hanworth; Teddington - LD in full effect (Vince Cable in full effect).

Esher, Walton, Weybridge - obvs Tory

Saw a UKIP rally on Sunday in front of the Spitfires at Biggin Hill. Vomit inducing.

UKIP and Tory signs in fields all the way up through Cambridgeshire & Lincolnshire.

Back in London - Crystal Palace; Streatham; Brixton; Stockwell; Kennington; Bermondsey; Wapping; Limehouse; Canning Town - almost exclusively Labour.

All of which tells us that in terms of signage, there's nothing new or nothing we couldn't have predicted....


----------



## mx wcfc (May 31, 2017)

In Winchester, Lib Dem posters are everywhere - possibly 20 to 1 tory I've seen.  The moment you go out into the countryside, the farmers' fields have tory posters the size of the side of a transit at every junction.  The constituency is a bit of a bugger - Winchester itself is Lib Dem - they win most city & county council wards,  but the rural area around votes tory en bloc.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2017)

Irish election ones still have faces and names on them from what I've seen on t'web over the years. They all look like they are on the register


----------



## JTG (May 31, 2017)

St Pauls (Bristol West): Labour aots


----------



## Dogsauce (May 31, 2017)

A scattering of Labour ones around the southern end of Islington, last weekend I also spotted quite a few Lib dem ones in gardens around Canonbury (diamonds on stakes) - I reckon some twat had been sticking them there without asking.


----------



## iona (Jun 1, 2017)

I've seen nothing but Labour posters in windows in Hove (mix of Peter Kyle and standard party ones, none with faces that I remember though) and Greens over in Brighton Pavilion (mostly "re-elect Caroline Lucas" with a few more general ones, again no faces).


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 1, 2017)

Merseyside, zero Tory (we did see a burned out house though, so maybe one there?), loads of labour, smattering of lib and green.


----------



## JTG (Jun 1, 2017)

From a friend: Lib Dem all over Frampton Cotterill, Coalpit Heath & Yate (Thornbury & Yate - Steve Webb looking to regain from Tories)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 1, 2017)

Another Labour poster through the door at 7am today!  Didn't notice any on display just now on my way for the bus.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2017)

Spotted in Tory South Glos ...

Bristol North West (UK Parliament constituency) - Wikipedia


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2017)

quite a few limp dem signs in back gardens along the railway line round the twickenham / richmond patch.  one with an eu flag next to it...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2017)

Only seen Tory ones here, was up in the Dales at the weekend (Skipton) and saw a few Lid Dem and Labour ones.

Oh and a UKIP banner with a spelling mistake somewhere down the M1


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> quite a few limp dem signs in back gardens along the railway line round the twickenham / richmond patch.  one with an eu flag next to it...


I've got a flag -albeit it's not visible from the street  , but I'm eschewing my local Lib Dem candidate's promise to water-down Brexit - along with legalising weed ...


----------



## chilango (Jun 1, 2017)

Reading East: More Labour posters appearing daily in the terraces around me. No new ones for anyone else.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2017)

CBK stickers all over easton this week


----------



## chilango (Jun 1, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> CBK stickers all over easton this week


Cbk?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2017)

Corbyn Better Know


----------



## chilango (Jun 1, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Corbyn Better Know



Ah.


----------



## belboid (Jun 1, 2017)

Saw a bunch of posters reading 'Vote Corbyn, despite Labour (including Paul Blomfield)' - which would make some sense, even if crap, except it wasn't in Blomfelds constituency, it was in Cleggs.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 2, 2017)

Real lack of signs for any party in marginal Erdington.


----------



## JimW (Jun 2, 2017)

Came home from work to leaflets from the three main parties and reckon the Tory one (incumbent) is a bit ill-judged, "Standing with May" with her and Carmicheal on the front and then then inside fold has stuff about Corbyn might actually win presumably aimed at getting their vote out but maybe persuading a few waverers to jump on that bandwagon instead. Lib Dem one bland and pointless and not evening pretending 'only they can beat...'as it's patently not true, Labour decent, full of policies and mentioning Dave Drew's low expenses when he used to be MP etc.


----------



## charlie mowbray (Jun 2, 2017)

Not a single Labour window poster ( or any other party poster) on my housing estate in Bromley by Bow and in surrounding area. Well, it is the (safe) constituency of Blairite Jim Fitzpatrick


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 2, 2017)

saw this in golders green the other day


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 2, 2017)

Cambridge is all Lib-Dem or Labour; the surrounding cuntryside is almost entirely Tory.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 3, 2017)

More Lab posters in Black Country than last week. Nothing for the Tories as far as I can see. Aren't these the places they are supposed to be taking off Labour?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 3, 2017)

you cant necessarily rely on number of posters for who's going to vote though


----------



## chilango (Jun 3, 2017)

I dunno what its like anywhere else, but here in Reading the only new posters going up during the campaign have been Labour ones, and people have had to ask for them...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 3, 2017)

Green & red in Brighton, few more red popping up that should be green. Not seen a Tory or LD.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Green & red in Brighton


----------



## JimW (Jun 3, 2017)

First Tory one I've seen round Stroud yesterday, on a big house other side of the valley from work, just a big blue and white tree with Conservatives, no mention of May or the local candidate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Green & red in Brighton, few more red popping up that should be green. Not seen a Tory or LD.


something seems to have happened to your tagline


----------



## newbie (Jun 3, 2017)

frogwoman said:


> you cant necessarily rely on number of posters for who's going to vote though


of course not, any more than you can rely on opinion polls showing an entirely 2 party contest (yeah, yeah, Scotland) or rely on the volume of social media likes and reposts or rely on previous '_they're all the same_' posters on U75 swinging into intending to vote and some actively campaigning or rely on respectable commentators suddenly taking them seriously and hurriedly repositioning. Or any other indicators.  Cumulatively though....

It's a bandwaggon thing perhaps, people like to be on the winning side.  I know that for the first time since at least 1997 I've considered voting Labour, and we've even discussed putting up a window poster, giving them money, going campaigning. We haven't done any of that, but I'm shocked we've even thought about it, we've never, ever done anything so peculiar before.


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Jun 3, 2017)

Derby North is has marginal has it gets, , I have seen 1 huge Tory banner on the side of a big house, 1 Lib Dem diamond sign in the drive of a house that my Mum says is the actual candidate plus another one chucked in the hedge on a Saturday night. No Labour posters at all and this is a seat they have to win.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 3, 2017)

newbie said:


> of course not, any more than you can rely on opinion polls showing an entirely 2 party contest (yeah, yeah, Scotland) or rely on the volume of social media likes and reposts or rely on previous '_they're all the same_' posters on U75 swinging into intending to vote and some actively campaigning or rely on respectable commentators suddenly taking them seriously and hurriedly repositioning. Or any other indicators.  Cumulatively though....
> 
> It's a bandwaggon thing perhaps, people like to be on the winning side.  I know that for the first time since at least 1997 I've considered voting Labour, and we've even discussed putting up a window poster, giving them money, going campaigning. We haven't done any of that, but I'm shocked we've even thought about it, we've never, ever done anything so peculiar before.


Posters are particularly tricky things though.  I only ever see a couple of Tory posters round here but they always get 60%.  I'm not sure Tory voters are necessarily evangelical about it.  They just vote for what they think is the safest option for them and theirs.


----------



## newbie (Jun 3, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Posters are particularly tricky things though.  I only ever see a couple of Tory posters round here but they always get 60%.  I'm not sure Tory voters are necessarily evangelical about it.  They just vote for what they think is the safest option for them and theirs.


I've only done a quick scan, not a proper analysis with spreadsheet, graphs and wikipedia page, but pages 9-13 of this thread show a fairly mixed reports in 2015, with some Labour and a fair amount of Conservative, Ukip, LD, Green etc. This election, on pages 15-22 starts with a smattering of oddments and has been steadily building up.  More posts reporting fewer tory posters is my impression.


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2017)

BemusedbyLife said:


> Derby North is has marginal has it gets, , I have seen 1 huge Tory banner on the side of a big house, 1 Lib Dem diamond sign in the drive of a house that my Mum says is the actual candidate plus another one chucked in the hedge on a Saturday night. No Labour posters at all and this is a seat they have to win.


Saw a bunch when we were leafleting there last weekend. I reckon CW will win it back


----------



## J Ed (Jun 3, 2017)

frogwoman said:


> you cant necessarily rely on number of posters for who's going to vote though



No but it is an indicator


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Jun 3, 2017)

belboid said:


> Saw a bunch when we were leafleting there last weekend. I reckon CW will win it back


We've had loads of leaflets, 3 x Tory ones, 3 x Labour ones and 1 x LibDems but there hasn't been any doorstep canvassing so far,  me and both sisters plan to vote Labour, my mother is a lost cause and my Dad is undecided, he's voted Libdem all his life but still hasn't forgiven them for going into coalition with Call Me Dave.


----------



## newbie (Jun 3, 2017)

belboid said:


> Saw a bunch when we were leafleting there last weekend. I reckon CW will win it back


I didn't know Class War were standing


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 3, 2017)

So living in Cardiff i get to see loads of Lib Dem and Labour ones....

Went back to my roots today and saw this.... and more like it... and more Blue...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2017)

Not only a rich landowner, I bet he had an employee put those up


----------



## hash tag (Jun 3, 2017)

Was in Barnes earlier, no Labour posters Etc. no surprise There were a fair few Lib Dems and of course, plenty of Zac ones.
If only I had a marker pen or racist stickers with me


----------



## free spirit (Jun 4, 2017)

on one drive through the Otley to Bramhope section of Leeds NW I clocked 13 labour sites vs 6 lib dem, fuck all tory. Last time the ratio in that area would have been roughly the other way around (Lib dems hold almost all the seats on otley town council, Labour got none last time).

Also in Horsforth bit of the Tory held pudsey marginal I saw not one tory poster in 2 hours of anti-tory leafleting and driving about, and quite a few labour posters.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 4, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> So living in Cardiff i get to see loads of Lib Dem and Labour ones....
> 
> Went back to my roots today and saw this.... and more like it... and more Blue...




Yeah ...I've been down the  A48 towards Culverhouse as well ... vale of Glam ...eh ? ...Alun feckin Cairns...  went on holiday rather than turn up for the welsh debate (Secretary of state for wales)  I hope it costs him more ...than a just  a few Euros 

Farmers on the road to Rhoose airport have started sticking them up too


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 4, 2017)

free spirit said:


> on one drive through the Otley to Bramhope section of Leeds NW I clocked 13 labour sites vs 6 lib dem, fuck all tory. Last time the ratio in that area would have been roughly the other way around (Lib dems hold almost all the seats on otley town council, Labour got none last time).
> 
> Also in Horsforth bit of the Tory held pudsey marginal I saw not one tory poster in 2 hours of anti-tory leafleting and driving about, and quite a few labour posters.



It's possible the Tories have stepped back a bit here to give the Lib Dems a clear run, knowing that they'd probably work with them in government ('for the national interest'). It used to be a Tory seat, but the increase in student numbers and expansion of student housing northwards has likely fucked it for them.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm in a Conservative seat, rural area. We usually get landowners putting up lots of signs, especially on the main roads, but I have seen very few so far. The seat is probably safely blue; we have a local independent candidate this time round, most recently was mayor, so it will be interesting to see if he can split the Tory/Kipper vote. We had Paul Keetch for ages simply because he was local, so who knows.

I put up a couple of Labour posters - the first in this village in living memory and the only ones I've seen anywhere.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 4, 2017)

Tankus said:


> Yeah ...I've been down the  A48 towards Culverhouse as well ... vale of Glam ...eh ? ...Alun feckin Cairns...  went on holiday rather than turn up for the welsh debate (Secretary of state for wales)  I hope it costs him more ...than a just  a few Euros
> 
> Farmers on the road to Rhoose airport have started sticking them up too



Did a tour yesterday, cowbridge Lantwat major and llancarfan and many other places taking my son to see where I grew up. Loads of em however Lantwit did have a load of red ones.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 4, 2017)

Do posters have any value in influencing the way people vote? Perhaps we're seeing fewer Tory ones because they're spending their enormous pile of cash more wisely.


----------



## chilango (Jun 4, 2017)

As I've mentioned a couple of times, here in Reading no posters are being delivered thru letter boxes. So I guess initially it was existing  Party members/supporters putting up posters and placards.

Subsequently there has been a steady dribble of Labour ones going up, with no new ones for any other parties (the Greens usually have loads up round here, only 2 or 3 this time).

That dribble seems to have turned into a flood over the last day or two with Labour posters appearing everywhere more and more. These posters will have been asked for - demonstrating a certain degree of commitment.

Now I'm starting to see people who haven't managed to get hold of posters blutacking the leaflet in their windows (3 on my street alone) or even printing their own posters.

I've not seen this before in previous elections here.


----------



## chilango (Jun 4, 2017)

...it also looks like at least one Tory one has been taken down/removed.


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jun 4, 2017)

Labour landslide in Cardiff Central - or at least the part of Cardiff Central that I walk around after my lunch every day (which is about four streets, and actually quite a good socio-economic mix I reckon). I think it's six to one for Labour over the Lib Dems and I've seen nothing for anyone else. I've been door-knocked by Labour, who game me the poster, and seen a Plaid team out and about.


----------



## squirrelp (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm seeing lots of facebook portrait picture frames for Labour. None for any other party


----------



## JimW (Jun 4, 2017)

One of our midfielders tweeted some pro-Corbyn hashtag, he's even got the lower league pro footballer demographic onside.


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jun 4, 2017)

That's a big demographic that one!


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jun 4, 2017)

Crucial in the Thames Corridor I believe.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 4, 2017)

No posters at all in the village but there are plenty of farmers showing their blue allegiance


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jun 4, 2017)

It's like Trumps fecking THE-FIELDS-ALL-VOTED-FOR-ME! Electoral College map, isn't it? And bloody infuriating!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 4, 2017)

MightyTibberton said:


> It's like Trumps fecking THE-FIELDS-ALL-VOTED-FOR-ME! Electoral College map, isn't it? And bloody infuriating!



There's not quite as many blue signs as there were last week


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 4, 2017)

saw my first Lib Dem poster today.


----------



## JimW (Jun 4, 2017)

gawkrodger said:


> saw my first Lib Dem poster today.


If any readers have been affected by issues in this post there will be a helpline listed at the end of the thread.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 4, 2017)

I did nearly crash the car in shock


----------



## 03gills (Jun 5, 2017)

I live in a pretty solidly Tory area, (Stubbington is about as blue rinse as it gets) but whilst walking down Gosport Road I nearly shat myself in shock when I saw an 'I'm voting Labour' poster on one of the houses.

What the fucking hell is going on?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 5, 2017)

Was in Cambridge over the weekend. I can report that Daniel Zeichner (Labour candidate, his majority last time over Lib Dems was about 600) has an overwhelming majority of posters  (lots) in the Mill Road/Romsey Town areas. Admittedly these are among the most left wing areas of Cambridge, but Labour posters on a rough count outnumbered Lib Dem ones by 6-1 or more.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 5, 2017)

Poster shenanigans in N.W.Norfolk...which does sound a bit Partridgesque.


----------



## chilango (Mar 28, 2019)

Couple of Labour ones have popped up for this year's locals.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 28, 2019)

Haven't seen a single one for this year's locals yet


----------



## sim667 (Mar 28, 2019)

I only found out there was locals when I got a card through the door..... Plus the tories are suddenly all over facebook community groups.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 28, 2019)

I only found out they were happening last week. I've been practising my cock and balls artwork too.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 28, 2019)

Some sort of local elections going on here. An LDP candidate rocked up to the doorstep last week and laughed when I answered the door. I wanted to tell him that I'd vote for the JCP, if I had the vote. But I don't. And I don't have the language, either.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2019)

No local elections around here, we never seem to have them


----------



## chilango (Apr 5, 2019)

Labour ones popping up in the shops/takeaways. Green ones in the big houses by the park.

Nothing in the terraces.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 5, 2019)

Got polling card but no posters spotted. Mind you it's such a safe Labour area it would be pointless


----------



## chilango (Nov 5, 2019)

Anything up yet?


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2019)

I picked one up on saturday, but it still feels too early.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 5, 2019)

Nothing but SNP posters.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 5, 2019)

It's a two dog race where I live. libdem or con, hopefully everyone is too embarrassed to put up a poster.


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> It's a two dog race where I live. libdem or con, hopefully everyone is too embarrassed to put up a poster.


Is it really?  Or is that just what it says on a Libdem leaflet?


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 5, 2019)

Live in an area with varying, but usually large, tory majority over many past elections.
A few, small, pockets of Labour / Greens / LibDems show up sometimes.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 5, 2019)

belboid said:


> Is it really?  Or is that just what it says on a Libdem leaflet?


Yeah it is really. A choice of two.


----------



## chilango (Nov 5, 2019)

Haven't seen anything up yet but there were two leaflets each from Labour and the Greens awaiting me when I got home from holidays yesterday...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 5, 2019)

Nada round here.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 5, 2019)

I've had one leaflet that was actually to do with the constituency, from Labour, which is pretty standard. Nobody else ever bothers to do any serious campaigning or say anything that gives an impression they give a shit about the area and the people in it or even know where it is, which is why this is a safe Labour seat.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 5, 2019)

I’ve only had Tory leaflets. Several. I think they know they’re going down here.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 5, 2019)

The only electoral literature to come through my letterbox so far has been the yellow vermin's glossy mag telling me that La Swineson is the _Britain's next prime Minister._



Suppose that's what comes with living in the 'Golden crescent' of Liberal SW GL.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 5, 2019)

Am tempted to put up a Labour poster just to piss off the cunts next door.


----------



## vanya (Nov 5, 2019)

brogdale said:


> The only electoral literature to come through my letterbox so far has been the yellow vermin's glossy mag telling me that La Swineson is the _Britain's next prime Minister._
> 
> View attachment 189150
> 
> Suppose that's what comes with living in the 'Golden crescent' of Liberal SW GL.




If there's one thing I hate more than the Tories it's the Liberal Democrats


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 5, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> Yeah it is really. A choice of two.


In those circumstances I wouldn’t vote.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 5, 2019)

8ball said:


> Am tempted to put up a Labour poster just to piss off the cunts next door.


Better still, put up your own "Tories are cunts" poster facing their doorway/window.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 5, 2019)

vanya said:


> If there's one thing I hate more than the Tories it's the Liberal Democrats


Have to say I'm all horrid, liberal equal opportunities when it comes to hating the tories/yellow tories.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 5, 2019)

Only labour stuff round my way. Maybe one in every thirty houses has a labour sign in front garden. About a mile away you start getting libdem and the odd plaid sign. Haven't seen a tory one yet


----------



## teqniq (Nov 5, 2019)

No leaflets/posters round here yet but this too is a safe Labour seat.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 5, 2019)

Seen a few Labour posters in windows.
But there's always massive Tory boards in farmers' fields. I wonder if there'll by Brexit party ones instead or as well


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 5, 2019)

Safe Labour seat but with a strong leave bias in the Euros and so far only the Brexit mob have leafleted the area and two neighbours have taken up the offer of the posters to display. No sign of any other party yet.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 5, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve only had Tory leaflets. Several. I think they know they’re going down here.



Same in Ochil. The only window posters I've seen are SNP, but I'm fairly sure some of them have been in place for years. Gawd, if I do vote, I'm going to have to vote for John Nicolson - an SNP favoured child drop-in to this constituency yet again. Thanks SNP


----------



## chilango (Nov 20, 2019)

Still surprisingly quiet round here. A very small sprinkling of shiny garden placards for Labour in the neighbouring ward. A Tory one near me (but I think that's their LE candidate). Nothing in the windows yet. 2017's wave of Labour posters going up was remarkable. Hasn't happened this time...yet.

Most interesting is the complete absence of Green Party posters and placards.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 20, 2019)

Lots of Liberal placards and no Tory ones round my way, which is surprising on the face of it for an area that always returns a Tory with over 50% of the vote.  (No Labour, of course — they struggle to even retain their deposit.)  The Liberals are always pretty public with their support, though, whereas the Tories either can’t be bothered or are shy about it.  Imagine being passionate about the Liberal fucking Democrats.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 20, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Lots of Liberal placards and no Tory ones round my way, which is surprising on the face of it for an area that always returns a Tory with over 50% of the vote.  (No Labour, of course — they struggle to even retain their deposit.)  The Liberals are always pretty public with their support, though, whereas the Tories either can’t be bothered or are shy about it.  Imagine being passionate about the Liberal fucking Democrats.


Lots of squirrel haters round your way then. (((((Squirrels))))))


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hard-core Labour around here - so plenty of Labour posters, a few Greens about, there's a vary passionate biking lady down the road so she is very hard core Green.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 20, 2019)

One libdem one has cropped up down road. They've put two signs in front garden to make it look like more support in typical libdem style. I've already plotted out an after dark rendezvous


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> One libdem one has cropped up down road. They've put two signs in front garden to make it look like more support in typical libdem style. I've already plotted out an after dark rendezvous


don't remove them

change them to 'whining here'


----------



## elbows (Nov 20, 2019)

We usually get little or no Lib Dem stuff here because Nuneaton holds no promise for them and there is probably little in the way of local party - think they just dump the task on the Rugby branch which lacks funds. They do field a candidate who might get a tenth of the number of votes the Labour and tory candidates can typically muster, think the candidate is still the doctor who does both botox injections and other aesthetic stuff, and shamanic healing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 20, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> One libdem one has cropped up down road. They've put two signs in front garden to make it look like more support in typical libdem style. I've already plotted out an after dark rendezvous


Print out some of these and stick them on:


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2019)

Only one place in my road has any 

Mine  

Labour in both front windows


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 20, 2019)

In 2017 there were loads of Labour and Plaid placards up here. I imagine the local Plaid are in some disarray (I live in Neil McEvoy's old patch) and Labour are focusing on nearby marginals so it's quiet. The odd, rare Labour sign, haven't seen anything else. The student areas of Cardiff Central had a fair amount of Labour placards up. Going to the Vale at the weekend, be more interesting as Labour are throwing a lot of effort at unseating the odious Alun Cairns but I'd imagine it's hard going for them outside Barry.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 20, 2019)

Had the "normal" self congratulatory news-sheet from the local tory mp/party 
(the constituency is blessed with these news-sheets every few months)  ...


and our poll cards !


----------



## Anju (Nov 20, 2019)

Front gardens! Two front windows!  All sounds a bit Tory. . 

Landedgentry75.co.yuk


----------



## kebabking (Nov 20, 2019)

Anju said:


> Front gardens! Two front windows!  All sounds a bit Tory. .
> 
> Landedgentry75.co.yuk



Peasant.

The Labour bloke rather sportingly turned up here (20k+ Tory majority), so in a spirit of good natured compromise I shot him, but tied his remains to the gatepost, thus _kind _of having a labour poster...


----------



## Idaho (Nov 20, 2019)

This is a fairly safe labour seat, but I suspect my street is a bit Tory - old people in larger houses. No posters other than my house.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 20, 2019)

I haven't spotted any prominent posters but I was handed a Labour flyer on Tuesday. It said they were the only chance to unseat the local tory. I will have to go and check the result last time out.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 20, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Lots of squirrel haters round your way then. (((((Squirrels))))))


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 20, 2019)

No posters here. Had a leaflet from the Greens but Benn will walk it.


----------



## Sue (Nov 20, 2019)

marty21 said:


> Hard-core Labour around here - so plenty of Labour posters, a few Greens about, there's a vary passionate biking lady down the road so she is very hard core Green.


Round my way (assume you're also HN&SN?), one Diane Abbott poster, one Green thing on a shop shutter and some quite restrained 'Fuck Boris' graffiti. Disappointing.

I did get a Lib Dem leaflet though so swings and roundabouts.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 20, 2019)

A hell of a lot less labour than in previous elections.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 21, 2019)

Saw loads of pro-Corbyn/anti-Tory graffiti on M1 overbridges in Northamptonshire. Some of it was a bit shit.


----------



## tony.c (Nov 21, 2019)

I've seen a few Labour window posters and garden stakes in my neighbourhood. No others as yet. There used to be LibDem window posters in previous elections but after losing their deposit in the 2017 GE they seem to have gone quiet. No election leaflets from them either yet.
The Conservatives seem to be shy about showing their allegiance and I don't remember ever seeing any Tory window posters, even though their organiser lives in my road.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 21, 2019)

I've seen one Japan Communist Party poster






and one Shinzo Abe (LDP) poster yesterday.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2019)

Three Labour posters up in my road now. 
One in my front window and two neighbours I gave the posters too


----------



## chilango (Nov 21, 2019)

A few more Labour ones have popped up. But only a few. Still very very quiet around here from everyone, which for a key seat is a little disconcerting.


----------



## JimW (Nov 21, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> I've seen one Japan Communist Party poster


Though the Lib Dems have also put out a doctored barchart claiming only they can win in Osaka


----------



## andysays (Nov 21, 2019)

Just seen a LibDem "winning here" poster here in Tottenham.

Very optimistic given that Labour got 80%+ of the vote last time, but who knows...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 21, 2019)

JimW said:


> Though the Lib Dems have also put out a doctored barchart claiming only they can win in Osaka


Their mascot, Swinson-chan, is an HR team lead with a catapult in one hand and a nuclear bomb in the other, constantly followed by the ghosts of squirrels.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 21, 2019)

A few Labour and SNP posters, one Green Party poster. We're in a marginal seat so have already had loads of through the letterbox bumf from all four big parties.


----------



## JimW (Nov 21, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> the ghosts of squirrels


If they could get Studio Ghibli to do the spot they might finally have found something popular.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 21, 2019)

Went past a house today with full on billboards, two huge fuckers like the ones farmers have in fields but a normal house. Albeit one with reduced sunlight.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 21, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Went past a house today with full on billboards, two huge fuckers like the ones farmers have in fields but a normal house. Albeit one with reduced sunlight.



Normally the actual candidates house.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 21, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Normally the actual candidates house.


No, def not candidate but yeah almost certainly somebody In The Party


----------



## chilango (Nov 28, 2019)

Walked out of my front door this morning into streets festooned with Labour posters and placards that have appeared overnight. It's quite a sight!


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 28, 2019)

Not seen jack shit round where I live, i know we're in a rock solid Tory seat but the sole local sign of an election is the polling cards have been delivered


----------



## steeplejack (Nov 28, 2019)

Total apathy where I live which is quite surprising as it's a marginal seat. No posters seen. One leaflet from SNP and one for Tory which was rage-shredded.

We'll see what happens; should be an SNP gain.


----------



## chilango (Nov 28, 2019)

There was next to nothing yesterday. 

...and still nothing from any of the others. The Greens are usually very noticeable, but they've clearly not campaigned here this time.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 28, 2019)

Around here (posh liberal elite bit of Bristol West) there’s quite a few Green Party signs and a few labour, nothing else. Fairly safe labour seat that used to be Tory before boundary changes in the 90s took out all the non-liberal posh bits like Henleaze. Did get quite a few leaflets from Swinson’s lot at the beginning of the campaign but they’ve probably backed off now to pick a more winnable battle.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 28, 2019)

Round here there's still far fewer placards than in 2017, and of them 90% are Labour. I've seen three, possibly four, Plaid which confirms to me that the local party have not recovered from the McEvoy implosion. Had two leaflets, from Labour and Plaid.

In the marginal up the road I've seen loads of Labour, one Tory, but I'm never really in the true blue bits of the constituency. Yet to see a Lib Dem or Green placard.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 28, 2019)

Labour in the towns, Tory scum in the fields.


----------



## [62] (Nov 28, 2019)

Haven't seen a single poster or sign. You can usually rely on my road for a couple of Labour ones but not this time. I go past a recently elected Green councillor's house every day on my way to work and she hasn't even got anything up for her own party, just a poster for a local NIMBY campaign. Weird.

Should also add that we've had the incumbent Labour MP round last week, a Labour leaflet today, but nothing else through the door from any of the other parties.


----------



## Kuke (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm on a boat in London. Seen a few labour signs in windows, more XR logo's tbh.

Working in Islington today and saw quite a few squirrelsbane posters (including in the house I was working in) and one or two Labour.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2019)

We are the only people in our street with a Labour poster in the window  And some stupid cunt still put a Brexit Party flyer through the door.

St Helens, to be clear, which is usually strong Labour.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 28, 2019)

steeplejack said:


> Total apathy where I live which is quite surprising as it's a marginal seat. No posters seen. One leaflet from SNP and one for Tory which was rage-shredded.
> 
> We'll see what happens; should be an SNP gain.



Marginal seat here too (Soubry's), not seen a poster yet.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 28, 2019)

andysays said:


> Just seen a LibDem "winning here" poster here in Tottenham.
> 
> Very optimistic given that Labour got 80%+ of the vote last time, but who knows...



A vote-beggar tried the "winning in Streatham" line on me, to which I replied "only based on your spurious small-sample survey. The reality is that Labour will drown you in this constituency, however much you lie to constituents". It was fun to watch his lower lip tremble.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 28, 2019)

None at all, here. People will mostly vote Labour, but only because Chuka the phuka's replacement is a decent person, and has been a TU and community activist in the area for a couple of decades.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 28, 2019)

My neighbour has taken phots of my van with Labour posters and saying got to be a labour wanker owning sick a shit van. And I have to have it parked in front of my house what’s shit tip

Put it in his facebook


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 28, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> Round here there's still far fewer placards than in 2017, and of them 90% are Labour. I've seen three, possibly four, Plaid which confirms to me that the local party have not recovered from the McEvoy implosion. Had two leaflets, from Labour and Plaid.
> 
> In the marginal up the road I've seen loads of Labour, one Tory, but I'm never really in the true blue bits of the constituency. Yet to see a Lib Dem or Green placard.


Cardiff west I take it? Had a look around cardiff, central seems lively with lots of jo stevens branded labour stuff and a fair amount of libdem, north is just labour stuff which is odd, south & penarth has a fair bit of red and blue


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 28, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Cardiff west I take it? Had a look around cardiff, central seems lively with lots of jo stevens branded labour stuff and a fair amount of libdem, north is just labour stuff which is odd, south & penarth has a fair bit of red and blue



Yes, the dullest bit of the city, election wise. I'm kind of curious why Labour are so quiet round here, but I think everything's being thrown at North and the Vale.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 28, 2019)

Still only the 2 Brexit posters on my street and the only election leaflets received so far are 2 lots of Brexit and a Conservative one. Nothing from anyone else. 
Dennis is taking a gamble with no canvassing or leafleting given the feelings regarding Brexit in the constituency.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 28, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Labour in the towns, Tory scum in the fields.


Saves on fertilizer. Good idea.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 28, 2019)

I moved out of a solid south London Labour seat a couple of years ago and straight into a true blue Tory since the beginning of time Home Counties seat (not entirely my choice - it’s a long story). 

The sitting MP is a defector and now independent Sam Gyimah. Not a peep out of him. 

Anyway, I haven’t seen one poster, for any candidate, here (Lingfield). Driving to Tonbridge today,  Lib Dems outnumber any other party. Saw as many Labour posters as Tory and even a few Green Party. 

I’m one of those currently buying into the theory that the electoral landscape will (might?) radically change with this election - Labour surrendering its heartlands to Tories and other parties (& tactical voting) ousting Tories in affluent areas of London and the Home Counties..


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 28, 2019)

Absolutely hee-haw here in Ochil. It's a Tory/SNP marginal too, but you'd not know there's a GE incoming.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 28, 2019)

Cerberus said:


> The sitting MP is a defector and now independent Sam Gyimah. Not a peep out of him.



That's surely because Sam Gyimah is now the Libscum candidate in Kensington, no?

If Emma Dent-Coad** (Lab) fails to get back in in Kensington, I'll be pissed off ...  

**Many years ago Emma D-C was a researcher where I worked. She was very nice in my library-based dealings with her


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 29, 2019)

I stand corrected William..

Bit of laziness on my part there. Lib scum he is.....for now


----------



## Leafster (Nov 29, 2019)

Cerberus said:


> I moved out of a solid south London Labour seat a couple of years ago and straight into a true blue Tory since the beginning of time Home Counties seat (not entirely my choice - it’s a long story).
> 
> The sitting MP is a defector and now independent Sam Gyimah. Not a peep out of him.
> 
> ...


Belated welcome the land of green belt and trees!  

I haven't seen any posters in my bit either (Caterham). I think Sam's expulsion and move to the LibDems might have caused problems in the local Tory and LibDem party machines which might explain, in part, why they've both been slow to get their campaigning under way. The Tories have parachuted in another candidate, Claire Coutinho and I think the local LibDems were relieved that Sam didn't want to stand here but they did have to find a candidate at the last minute. My bit of the district is a bit LibDemy so there's usually some posters about but nothing at all so far. I've not even had any leaflets.

I suspect that whatever campaigning is done here we'll still end up with a Tory who won't give a toss about the constituency.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks for the belated welcome Leafster


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 30, 2019)

Door steps are starting to warm up to labour and Corbyn, even when they state they “don’t like him” they like the policies and even the most vociferous Tories admit Johnstone is a mess a liability and untrustworthy

I’m canvassing in a 11k Tory majority but it doesn’t feel like it.

Lot of very angry working class northern immigrants

No Lib Dem’s whatso ever

Number one issue NHS hands down
No get Brexit done just people fed up of it

Strong environmental vibe in the town and all seem to be voting red including XR people

Really buoyed up by the support. Going out this afternoon and it’s howling


----------



## Voley (Nov 30, 2019)

Just seen one Libdem poster around my way. I live in the middle of nowhere so you don't get many. Con/Libdem marginal here - only 312 votes in it last time.

Used to be a few Anti-EU/UKIP posters a few years back but they've died off now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 30, 2019)

Barely anything here. Zac Goldsmith defending his majority of 45 votes over the libdems. Hopefully he’ll be finished this time.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 30, 2019)

If you go by election posters around my way the Tories would be trouncing it. But that's only because the Tory farmers/landowners put up stupid size ones in their fields. They won't win, PC will again.

One poorly produced PC leaflet, nothing else, no door-knockers.


----------



## Anju (Nov 30, 2019)

Sadly there's one for 1980s Blair but some of the others are decent. Better than anything Labour are producing atm.
Greet the Dawn! - Labour Party Election Posters from the 20th Century - Flashbak

Maybe people can print their own.


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2019)

Anju said:


> Sadly there's one for 1980s Blair but some of the others are decent. Better than anything Labour are producing atm.
> Greet the Dawn! - Labour Party Election Posters from the 20th Century - Flashbak
> 
> Maybe people can print their own.


Some absolutely bloody awful ones too


----------



## Anju (Nov 30, 2019)

belboid said:


> Some absolutely bloody awful ones too



Yes, wasn't certain what that meant. Assumed Crooks was the name of a Labour candidate.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 30, 2019)

Voley said:


> Just seen one Libdem poster around my way. I live in the middle of nowhere so you don't get many. Con/Libdem marginal here - only 312 votes in it last time.
> 
> Used to be a few Anti-EU/UKIP posters a few years back but they've died off now.



You should have an influx of Labour canvassers for the marginal, are you seeing owt


----------



## bimble (Nov 30, 2019)

Cerberus said:


> I moved out of a solid south London Labour seat a couple of years ago and straight into a true blue Tory since the beginning of time Home Counties seat (not entirely my choice - it’s a long story).
> 
> The sitting MP is a defector and now independent Sam Gyimah. Not a peep out of him.


Same story here (recently moved from brixton to a place that sounds very similar to where you find yourself but here (sw herts) has david Gauke as the recently independent and long time mp and he is seriously going for it - i live _very_ out of the way, fair drive from anywhere at all, and got one of his leaflets today, no others so far.


----------



## Voley (Dec 1, 2019)

bellaozzydog said:


> You should have an influx of Labour canvassers for the marginal, are you seeing owt


No. We never do out here though. I live in the middle of nowhere and I'd expect Labour canvassers to be targeting Camborne where it's tight between Con/Lab rather than here. Labour in with a chance there. St Ives would be wasting Labour canvassers time tbh - 7000 votes for Labour last time, 20,000+ for both the Cons and LibDems. Cons won by a mere 300 votes.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 1, 2019)

Seen this on twitter from Stirling area. Printed on behalf of the Tories, but you really need to read the small print to know that.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 2, 2019)

Desperate stuff.

Only seen Labour stuff round here.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2019)

weepiper said:


> Seen this on twitter from Stirling area. Printed on behalf of the Tories, but you really need to read the small print to know that.
> 
> View attachment 191554
> View attachment 191556


That’s my constituency. None of his literature mentions his party. He’s the stop Indy ref 2 candidate. Nothing about Brexit. Nothing about Boris.


----------



## MsHopper (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm in a safe labour seat so I reckon there is little canvassing going on here. Nothing through the letterbox from any of the parties. Some posters in windows for Labour but not many.


----------



## chilango (Dec 2, 2019)

More Labour ones popping up. The complete absence of the usual Green ones shows some sort of tactical stand down from the Party and it's voters alike.

Pottered over the borough line to 'burby bit of the constituency. Fair few Labour and a couple of Tory ones outside the big Semis.


----------



## Poot (Dec 2, 2019)

Pretty much like a diagram to illustrate this election, I have seen a few Labour posters in windows here in Plym city centre, (my bit is full of students) then as you drive up the A38 a farmer has a MAHOOSIVE Tory billboard in one of his fields.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 2, 2019)

Poot said:


> Pretty much like a diagram to illustrate this election, I have seen a few Labour posters in windows here in Plym city centre, (my bit is full of students) then as you drive up the A38 a farmer has a MAHOOSIVE Tory billboard in one of his fields.


Wait until the vermin fail to compensate Mr Giles for his lost CAP £...then go up to his fields and watch him weep.


----------



## Poot (Dec 2, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Wait until the vermin fail to compensate Mr Giles for his lost CAP £...then go up to his fields and watch him weep.


I wish that were the case but I work in this sector (sort of) and I know that one is very much in the pocket of the other. The BPS isn't going to go away. It might mean that the poorest city dwellers starve to support it but large landowners will still be fine under a Tory government (shock horror). 

Farm payments if there’s a no-deal Brexit

I am, however, wondering whether he has planning permission for that billboard


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 2, 2019)

Poot said:


> I am, however, wondering whether he has planning permission for that billboard



Maybe it’s time to go gathering winter fuel? I’d class Tory billboards as a sustainable heating source.


----------



## Poot (Dec 2, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Maybe it’s time to go gathering winter fuel? I’d class Tory billboards as a sustainable heating source.


I'd say you'd get a nice smug glow off it.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 2, 2019)

weepiper said:


> Seen this on twitter from Stirling area. Printed on behalf of the Tories, but you really need to read the small print to know that.
> 
> View attachment 191554
> View attachment 191556


Remember watching some business dickhead on telly a while ago saying that when firms start shedding their brand identity is when you know they are completely fucked, so anyway labour and tories are fucked in scotland aren't they


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 2, 2019)

weepiper said:


> Seen this on twitter from Stirling area. Printed on behalf of the Tories, but you really need to read the small print to know that.
> 
> View attachment 191554
> View attachment 191556


The last time I saw the Union flag used in conjunction with alarmist slogans was in Belfast. Genuine question: is this playing for Scotland's sectarian vote?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> The last time I saw the Union flag used in conjunction with alarmist slogans was in Belfast. Genuine question: is this playing for Scotland's sectarian vote?


Yes.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 2, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes.


I went through the ferry terminal in Stranraer once. There was a big sign on the wall that read "no smoking, no drinking, no singing sectarian songs".


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> I went through the ferry terminal in Stranraer once. There was a big sign on the wall that read "no smoking, no drinking, no singing sectarian songs".


The Tories are going hard for the working class Rangers vote. That’s what those leaflets are about.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 2, 2019)

Only ones round here (Brighton Pavilion) are re-elect Lucas ones. I would think she is pretty safe.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## tony.c (Dec 2, 2019)

I saw two LibDem window posters today. They said 'Winning here'. Somewhat optimistic, or left over from previous elections, as they lost their deposit in the 2017 GE, and now don't have a single councillor. No leaflets from them yet. Tories did deliver a scrappy little leaflet last week. Nothing from the Greens.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 2, 2019)

Been around the North West  a fair bit recently- noticed that Kendal is not as covered in Liberal  posters as normal- only saw a couple but along the coast of the North West I only saw Labour posters, saw quite a few even in the Lake District- nada for anything else


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Dec 2, 2019)

One Green. A couple of Libdems, one Labour poster in a nearby house window and a placard in the garden of a house a couple of miles away. But these are all just drops in an ocean of depressing blue.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 3, 2019)

Labour canvassers at Dorking station yesterday.  Working hard to retain their deposit!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 3, 2019)

Some seemingly unaligned individual/group has had a go at our local sitting MP


----------



## strung out (Dec 3, 2019)

Not seen many posters here in Bristol East, but spotted this just down the road from me this morning


----------



## ska invita (Dec 3, 2019)

#torytwat is a nice touch 

ETA: turns out quite a well used hashtag!


----------



## 8ball (Dec 3, 2019)

The next door neighbours (who were very excited about Brexit when the vote came in) have an Anna Soubry poster up, which has rather surprised me.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 4, 2019)

Not many posters up round here, but the ones that are up are 100% labour. You'll normally see the odd plaid one or occationally a green, but not this year.


----------



## chilango (Dec 4, 2019)

One Green one has gone up on our street. Doesn't look like it originated from the local Party but is an old nationally issued one that's been folded up in storage. Perhaps a die-hard Green member opposed to the _de facto_ withdrawal that appears to have happened in this seat?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 4, 2019)

Thinking about it the only election posters I've seen in Shepherds Bush have been extinction rebellion ones, and not in windows, stuck on random flat surfaces in the street.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 5, 2019)

I live in one of the marginal seats - Croydon Central - but the only posters I have seen are on my house and in my garden. Labour.  Admittedly, I don't get out much at the moment, and I live in part of the constituency that is strongly Labour so probably not targeted, but still a surprise/disappointment.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 5, 2019)

Finally seen my first sign with just a week to go, a yellow one of the LibDems (Not) Winning Here, considering they got less than 4% of the vote last time can't fault whoever it is on their optimism at least.
Mentioned it to Youngest who said she had seen it being put up as she walked home from the school bus, she said the homeowner seemed to be arguing with the guy putting up the sign. Reckons that the owner was complaining they wanted a blue one and sign guy telling him, he'd run out of those but he'd got plenty of yellow ones left.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 6, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Thinking about it the only election posters I've seen in Shepherds Bush have been extinction rebellion ones, and not in windows, stuck on random flat surfaces in the street.


this sort of thing

  

Quite a lot of them, and they get replaced quickly when they're removed. I have seen SWP ones in the past in similar places, but not over the election.


----------



## chilango (Dec 7, 2019)

Was wandering some neighbouring constituencies. Wokingham has a few Lib Dem lozenges around. A dearth of Tory ones though. I did see a discarded John Redwood leaflet floating in a puddle in the gutter mind.


----------



## iona (Dec 7, 2019)

Loads of those ^ XR posters all over Brighton. Only non-Green window posters I've seen in Pavilion so far have been for Bob Dobbs.

My mum's village outside Lewes is all Lib Dem orange everywhere but apparently someone's been going round tearing the signs down from outside people's houses.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 7, 2019)

Well done Raamsgit


----------



## brogdale (Dec 7, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Well done Raamsgit
> 
> View attachment 192185


btw...on twitter, he's blamed it on _anarchists_


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2019)

brogdale said:


> btw...on twitter, he's blamed it on _anarchists_


Weren’t me.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 7, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Weren’t me.


Quite an away day, that one tbf!


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 7, 2019)

Greens and Plaid have stood down in Montgomeryshire to help LibDems unseat a Conservative. Opposite retired army officer put up two Conservative signs. Retaliated with two LibDem! As a Plaid member want an Indy Wales linked closely to EU. Have a massive "Yes Cymru" flag to hang out of window on election day.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 7, 2019)

stowpirate said:


> Greens and Plaid have stood down in Montgomeryshire to help LibDems unseat a Conservative. Opposite retired army officer put up two Conservative signs. Retaliated with two LibDem!



Hmmm


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 7, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Hmmm


Called tactical voting?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 7, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> I went through the ferry terminal in Stranraer once. There was a big sign on the wall that read "no smoking, no drinking, no singing sectarian songs".



The terminal isn't at Stranraer any more, but it's still the same. Don't take that ferry when Rangers are playing at home.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 7, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The terminal isn't at Stranraer any more, but it's still the same. Don't take that ferry when Rangers are playing at home.


It was 2006 when I was last there, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 7, 2019)

Loads of lib dem stuff  around here, a few Tory posters, no Labour that I've seen. It's been a safe as houses Tory seat for years

*Sigh


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2019)

Posters have all gone very Tory round here last week or so (St Ives Constituency).


----------



## weepiper (Dec 7, 2019)

A walk down into town today revealed about equal numbers of Labour and SNP posters and nothing else.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 7, 2019)

Tomorrow is going to involve early doors guerilla beach art

I have garden canes a fuck off big rake and some hairy string


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 7, 2019)

Voley said:


> Posters have all gone very Tory round here last week or so (St Ives Constituency).



Rural signage all seems to be blue in St Austell and Newquay 

Picking up nicely in the town though


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 7, 2019)

Currently in Watford. It's a Labour seat. LDs campaigning hard round here. I see Labour and LD boards outside people's houses, I'd say slightly more LD but feels closer to 50-50 than 60-40. Hardly any Tory ones. Wasn't here for council elections, but looking at results on council website, it was either LD win or Labour win for every ward. 

Wasn't gonna vote, in part due to a nagging feeling that Corbyn is just seen as shit and unelectable to the vast majority of people, and in part due to his free broadband policy being pretty much guaranteed to make me unemployed, if put in place.

However, it really does seem quite close round here between Labour and LD, and I'm buggered if I'm playing into the LDs hands in any way whatsoever, so gonna traipse out on polling day and make my voice heard.


----------



## polly (Dec 7, 2019)

My constituency has been tory forever,  apart from 1997, but this year I've seen way fewer tory signs and even a couple of labour ones. There was also this, which was not even me.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 7, 2019)

bellaozzydog said:


> Rural signage all seems to be blue in St Austell and Newquay
> 
> Picking up nicely in the town though



Holidaying in Cornwall village and saw an abundance of pro-brexit related signage, in June.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 7, 2019)

Dont remember seeing any until a few days ago. A big lib dem one across the road. The next day it had 2 smaller labour posters attached to it. They next day they were gone again, back to just a libdem one.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 7, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Some seemingly unaligned individual/group has had a go at our local sitting MP



This seems to have ruffled the self-confessed torturer in Northern Ireland's feathers



Amusingly has led to a new facebook group called Beckenham Bus-stop Appreciation Group 
Log in to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 7, 2019)

ska invita said:


> This seems to have ruffled the self-confessed torturer in Northern Ireland's feathers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Dec 7, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


>


hah yes, didnt think of it but thats begging for endless photoshopping


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 8, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Holidaying in Cornwall village and saw an abundance of pro-brexit related signage, in June.



Pure turkeys 4 Christmas


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 9, 2019)

No posters visible anywhere, but I received a fucking farage leaflet today the cunts.  

Oddly, not received any others so far.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 9, 2019)

So far I have received 4 Brexit leaflets, 2 Conservative leaflets and finally today the first 2 Labour leaflets. I though Dennis was taking the vote for granted but maybe he has realised that there is a very real threat from the Brexit scum in the constituency.


----------



## Poot (Dec 9, 2019)

I am feeling very loved today. Letter from johnson. Letter from local mp AND a phone call from a pollster (forgot which). I have been absolutely bombarded this election. Totally still all labour posters in windows round here.


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2019)

quiet guy said:


> So far I have received 4 Brexit leaflets, 2 Conservative leaflets and finally today the first 2 Labour leaflets. I though Dennis was taking the vote for granted but maybe he has realised that there is a very real threat from the Brexit scum in the constituency.


Dennis who?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 9, 2019)

killer b said:


> Dennis who?


The menace?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 9, 2019)

Bergkamp


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 9, 2019)

killer b said:


> Dennis who?


Dennis Skinner, The Beast of Bolsover


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2019)

quiet guy said:


> Dennis Skinner, The Beast of Bolsover


The polling for bolsover is looking bad tbh. If he was taking it for granted he wont be now...


----------



## belboid (Dec 9, 2019)

Bolsover certainly hasn’t been taken for granted. It was bloody close last time and there have been lots going out every weekend, at least.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes so I've heard and that's why I've been concerned that today was the first time I had received any Labour election info. I haven't seen any supporters walking the streets. I know in the past he has always relied on his associations with mining and his time in the constituency but whoever is running his campaign team this time needs a serious kick up the arse.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 10, 2019)

Not seen any posters locally. 

My leaflet tally:

Tories 7
Labour 1
Brexit party 1
Lib dems 1

This is currently a labour held seat (coventry south). Tories must consider it a target. They don't normally put this much effort in here. They have also tried to phone me about 3 times as well.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 10, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Currently in Watford. It's a Labour seat.



Watford's not a Labour seat. It hasn't been for a few elections.


----------



## chilango (Dec 10, 2019)

We've had more leaflets today. I'll update my tally:


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 10, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Not seen any posters locally.
> 
> My leaflet tally:
> 
> ...



if the tories phoned or door stepped me I’d try and keep them talking, every minute spent on me is one less on someone that might be persuadable. Play dumb and get them to repeat stuff or explain in detail. Take one for the team!


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 10, 2019)

Posted on other tread probably should have put here


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 10, 2019)

Our leaflet total here in Swansea East is now :

Labour 3
LibScum 1
Brexit : 1
ToryScum 0

Carolyn Harris (Lab) should retain this seat pretty easily. She's a good MP and well liked round here by most people who aren't "Get Brexit Done" idiots


----------



## UrbaneFox (Dec 10, 2019)

Can barely move for leaflets in our hall

Lib Dem - lost count/ Just vote for us
Boris -  Just vote for ME
Labour - A few, lots of detail from our MP about what she will do in the constituency
SWP - waste of thin paper
Con candidate - I'm backing Boris.

I'm optimistic about another Labour winning around here, she amazed us by taking a safe tory seat last time.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 10, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> Watford's not a Labour seat. It hasn't been for a few elections.



So you are right. Wonder where I got that idea from. Shows the level of attention I've paid since moving here.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 10, 2019)

chilango said:


> We've had more leaflets today. I'll update my tally:
> 
> View attachment 192542


Yours is one the Tories obviously want back, here in True Blue Yokel Land which they know is a safe seat we haven't had shit from them, had the very first one from the LibDem (who have no chance whatsoever) today


----------



## moochedit (Dec 10, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> if the tories phoned or door stepped me I’d try and keep them talking, every minute spent on me is one less on someone that might be persuadable. Play dumb and get them to repeat stuff or explain in detail. Take one for the team!



The first time they phoned me i didn't have a clever response handy so i just hung up on them. The last couple of times it went to awnserphone. The number starts 01636. I'll write it down next time if anyone wants some fun 

Not had any door callers yet.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 10, 2019)

Lots of Labour ones up our street. It’s solid Labour round here but it’s been making my Tory Brexiteer next door neighbour very grumpy so a bit of humour to be had from the situation. He’s OK actually as long as we keep off politics and stick to music but if he’s had a few drinks he starts muttering about “Taking back control” and “will of the people” and I look at my watch and say “Is that the time?”


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 11, 2019)

Received libdem and tory leaflets yesterday.  Straight into the recycling bin.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 11, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Received libdem and tory leaflets yesterday.  Straight into the recycling bin.



That's the spirit


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 11, 2019)

moochedit said:


> That's the spirit


It's always tempting to burn any tory scum leaflet, but we need to consider the environment these days.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 11, 2019)

hes got my vote

The WRP are only standing in 5 places, so maybe not in a position to get a majority yet


----------



## andysays (Dec 12, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 192684
> 
> hes got my vote
> 
> The WRP are only standing in 5 places, so maybe not in a position to get a majority yet


I noticed they were standing in my constituency, Tottenham, and last week I saw someone with an WRP rosette at a bus stop in Hackney


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 12, 2019)

I kinda lost track of the WRP years ago. I knew there were various incarnations kicking about but couldn’t be arsed to dig into their recent history.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Dec 12, 2019)

Empty, until I got to Kirkwall today and saw maybe 4 Lib Dem’s and then this guy had some fun with the posters. 

I like his straight to the point reasoning: The current MP cost us millions of pounds, I think we in the Northern Isles will be saying no thanx to that malarkey in future. I see where anarchists have been going wrong over the years, over- complicating things. Put the cost of an MP on a bus. 

MP? No Thanx!


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> I kinda lost track of the WRP years ago. I knew there were various incarnations kicking about but couldn’t be arsed to dig into their recent history.


Socialist Equality Party are standing three as well. 

Free Julian Assange seems to be their main policy. Whether it is one each or on a rota basis is less clear.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 12, 2019)

Finally got a labour leaflet on Wednesday afternoon - only noticed earlier today when I checked the post.  Cutting it a bit fine.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 14, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Finally got a labour leaflet on Wednesday afternoon - only noticed earlier today when I checked the post.  Cutting it a bit fine.



Only got 1 labour leaflet vs the tories 7. Labour did hold onto the seat but tories were only about 400 votes behind. 

That probably means visits from boris next time  (i'd better buy the eggs now )

Just found this list of "target seats" in 2024.

Marginal Seats Battleground - Election Polling


----------



## Sue (Dec 15, 2019)

andysays said:


> I noticed they were standing in my constituency, Tottenham, and last week I saw someone with an WRP rosette at a bus stop in Hackney


111 votes in Hackney South and Shoreditch. #winninghere


----------



## andysays (Dec 16, 2019)

Sue said:


> 111 votes in Hackney South and Shoreditch. #winninghere


Only 88 votes in Tottenham, better than the Communist League (44), but just beaten by the Social Democratic Party on 91


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 16, 2019)

Drove past a skip at bottom of my road this morning with a ratty armchair and a labour sign sticking out the top, wish I'd taken a photo


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 16, 2019)

there is still a 'limp dems - winning here' sign up on one of the houses on the main road here.

no they bloody didn't, despite throwing a heck of a lot of money behind their campaign to get their ex tory MP candidate elected.

i haven't quite got the energy to go and vandalise it.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 16, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Drove past a skip at bottom of my road this morning with a ratty armchair and a labour sign sticking out the top, wish I'd taken a photo


They're staying up around here I notice. Some sort of miserable small win for some I think because we've remained red.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 16, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> There's staying up around here I notice. Some sort of miserable small win for some I think because we've remained red.


Worlds turned upside down isn't it, madness


----------



## chilango (Apr 18, 2021)

Quiet round here. Terraces largely empty of posters which is unusual. A few of the posher houses a few blocks away have Green Party posters up, and there's a sprinkling of Labour placards around. But really nothing compared to the usual Green vs. Labour slugfest we get.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 18, 2021)

Not noticed any round here.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 18, 2021)

I saw one solitary Liberal Democrats Winning Here diamond yesterday. There is not a single Lib Dem on our council so clearly that is a triumph of optimism over reality


----------



## JTG (Apr 18, 2021)

The usual smattering of Green stake boards in Bishopston/Ashley Down. Seen one Labour but just assumed it's a candidate's house tbh


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2021)

One A5 Labour poster in my street. She is a LP campaigner/staffer though so not a shock.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 19, 2021)

A few SNP and Labour window posters round here. We were in Fife the other day and passed a house with a massive ten-foot blue Alba party banner tied above the front door.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 19, 2021)

None here.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 19, 2021)

TopCat said:


> None here.


Neither round my way.
I suppose it's normally just the streak of yellow piss who put them up here (in Sutton) but for the GLA they've got no skin in the game as the constituency is Croydon & Sutton. So, as part of the greater unit they become the insignificant 3rd, minor party they should be.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 19, 2021)

Not seen any so far. Round here it’s Tory v Lib Dem I’d expect.


----------



## marshall (Apr 19, 2021)

Quite a few Labour up in my part of Norwich, but definitely more Green than in the past. Never any Torys or Lib Dems for along as I've lived here.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 19, 2021)

Election posters never seem to be taken down here. The candidates just end up getting bleached by the elements.


----------



## Doodler (Apr 19, 2021)

Some Labour and Green posters around town. There are never any Conservative ones, you have to go out of town to see those in surrounding villages or sometimes bigger versions on trailers in fields.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 19, 2021)

Not seen any posters up around here yet. I've had a couple of leaflets from the LibDems and over the last few weeks various candidates have appeared out of nowhere on the local Facebook groups to tell us all how wonderful they are.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 19, 2021)

We were visiting my mum on Saturday and on the road there all the farms usually have big Tory hoardings. This time none. Not a single one.

Round my bit there’s some Green posters in windows but not very many.  And somebody has photocopied some  A4 sheets saying “Football results: SNP 1 Alba 2” and stuck them on street furniture on Great Western Road.  Not many, though, and it’s clearly a homemade project rather than anything professionally produced.   It’s daft though.


----------



## steeplejack (Apr 19, 2021)

Football + Sleepy Cuddles = danny la rouge choking with fury  

There's a few SNP posters round my way and one or two big hoardings at crossroads. Not a huge amount of enthusiasm. I've had leaflets from the SNP, the Greens and from Labour.

Some bootlicking wallopers did a "tribute" to the Duke of Edinburgh at the beach on Saturday, styling themselves a "Veterans and Citizens" group. Someone else has a big Union Jack in their window so it's anyone's guess which one of the flavoursome smorgasboard of right wing bigots, libertarian monomaniacs, anti-vaxxers, prolifers or sex pests he'll be voting for on the local list.


----------



## [62] (Apr 19, 2021)

Can't speak for my area as I haven't been about much, but Mebyon Kernow appear to be the only presence in Redruth town centre.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 19, 2021)

Half a dozen Labour posters up our street and in those nearby. No hint of blue or yellow anywhere so far


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 19, 2021)

I have yet to see anyone in the entire city express any enthusiasm for any of the candidates for London Mayor. I do not expect to, either.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2021)

I clearly moved to a Tory safe seat area. Only two candidates in the local election. The Tory and a ‘labour & co-operative’ candidate who doesn’t live anywhere near. 🤦‍♂️

Guess I’ll be spoiling my paper.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 19, 2021)

Only received two lots of blurb from the Labour & Co-operative candidate. No idea who else is even standing for the Borough Council position.


----------



## A380 (Apr 19, 2021)

We’ve only got police commissioner elections here so no one gives a fuck. Ms A318 was delivering the leaflets come window posters at the weekend and even we haven’t got one up...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 19, 2021)

Can't say I've noticed any posters yet, but I usually see some Labour ones when theres an election. Never see any Tory ones though.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 20, 2021)

No posters at all but had some literature through the door. My area of Devon is always tory, and the lib dems are the only real challengers 

One of the candidates "has been in farming my whole life" which presumably means they inherited hundreds of acres of land.

The other grew up in care and is a single mum.

I'll leave you to guess which one is the tory and is likely to be elected.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 20, 2021)

As per my other two posts in this thread, the land belongs to the Tories, the housing occupancy to Plaid Cymru. PC will win. Labour usually come a way back second. Haven't seen a single Labour poster anywhere yet this time.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 20, 2021)

My Labour candidate harassed a woman I know to the extent she had to contact the police to have a word, and he was also banned from a dance class for groping women. 

But of course he's never actually been charged with anything so he's a lovely bloke. Everyone says so 

Sorry - the point of this is he's the only person I've seen being advertised (although leaflet through the door - not seen any window posters yet)


----------



## chilango (Apr 20, 2021)

Had Green, Labour (although the dog got that one) and - bizarrely - Tory leaflets through the door.

Tory one the most interesting. Campaigning for better funded libraries, youth centres etc. whilst attacking travellers.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 20, 2021)

chilango said:


> Tory one the most interesting. Campaigning for better funded libraries, youth centres etc. whilst attacking travellers.



Buffet politics - something for everyone?


----------



## chilango (Apr 20, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Buffet politics - something for everyone?



Nah. Right-wing populism. Nakedly.


----------



## cantsin (Apr 20, 2021)

big Green poster on our road, nothing else ( nothing in my yard  : #CampaignStrike ), fairly impressive Lib Dem leaflet through the door, no others ( Ilfracombe / N Devon)


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2021)

Nothing at all round here, only the tories bothered to drop a leaflet so far. This of course will be our first locals elections in two years and under the new unitary councils arrangement. It was necessary to do this because a combination of cuts and 'being bang at it' had bankrupted the previous set of crooks, freemasons, cousin fanciers etc. Cock and Balls forever.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 20, 2021)

Had a Labour leaflet through the door advertising Brabin for West Yorkshire mayor. That is it in terms of leaflets or window posters


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2021)

Had both Labour and Tories knocking on my door this week - it's usually a Tory/Labour marginal ward, although currently held by one Labour and one Lib Dem councillor, after the tory defected to the Lib Dems, so who knows how much of his personal vote he'll retain?

I googled the Tory candidate afterwards as she seemed to be a bit weird, and her Instagram account is full of Boris admiration and how sexy she finds him. Where do they find these freaks?


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 23, 2021)

The only posters we've got round by us are Libs - they're the only one that stands even the remotest chance of unseating the sitting Tory . . . so the best I can hope for is Tory lite


----------



## Argonia (Apr 23, 2021)

Not a single fucking one. If an alien landed from Mars he or she wouldn't know there was an election on.


----------



## Sue (Apr 23, 2021)

Only one I've seen round here is a Labour one in a large and fancy house.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 23, 2021)

Well it turns out that there are 4 candidates for the county council seat and the Derbyshire PCC post - Tory, Labour and Co-operative, LibDem and UKIP/ Reform but apart from the Labour candidates no one else has put up any election literature.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 23, 2021)

Not seen a single poster for anyone in my bit of south London. There's usually a smattering of Labour and Green posters but nowt this year.


----------



## JTG (Apr 23, 2021)

Green/Labour stake boards multiplying all down Ashley Hill in Bristol. Bishopston & Ashley Down is a battleground ward full of Bristol's most annoying m/c bohemians so not really surprising tbh.

Marvin Rees has been dominating the Lawrence Hill roundabout for weeks. Tonight I see he has been replaced by Sir Starmalot himself imploring us to use all our votes in the four elections for Labour. I felt quite threatened tbh.

Green billboards and fly posters everywhere in central Bristol wards as well. The more suburban you go the fewer signs of an election there are


----------



## bimble (Apr 23, 2021)

Absolutely massive fluoro orange lib Debs winning here placard down the road outside someone’s house, apart from that nothing at all.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 30, 2021)

Suddenly three Tories in my road and one Labour.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2021)

Still very quiet here. And it’s a Scottish general election, so it’s strangely subdued.  Plenty of leaflets. (Well, lying in the close where our mail gets left, so it doesn’t seem as if anyone is reading any of it).


----------



## weepiper (Apr 30, 2021)

We're not an election poster household but Mr W has had these printed up, they've just arrived and he has immediately just been out and stickered them on all the lamposts up the street past the Labour MSP incumbent's office.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 30, 2021)

weepiper said:


> We're not an election poster household but Mr W has had these printed up, they've just arrived and he has immediately just been out and stickered them on all the lamposts up the street past the Labour MSP incumbent's office.
> 
> View attachment 265770


Atomkraft


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Atomkraft


Ha ha ha.  Showing your age.


----------



## tony.c (May 1, 2021)

I haven't seen any window posters round here. Just one garden placard outside Labour activist's house.


----------



## fishfinger (May 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Atomkraft


Nein Danke


----------



## Sprocket. (May 1, 2021)

Our dogs have just gone ballistic at Dame Rosie Winterton and councillors out on a leaflet push.


----------



## Argonia (May 1, 2021)

Two more Labour and two more Tories in the road parallel to mine.


----------



## brogdale (May 1, 2021)

Went out on a dedicated 'poster-hunt' walk today; didn't see one single example.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 1, 2021)

Nowt through the door, nowt in windows and nowt in the local fields.

I've not looked specifically this time around, but the area always returns a tory mp, but some of the local councillors are labour / co-op or lib-dems. Green and independent candidates are not unknown.


----------



## weepiper (May 1, 2021)

Walked past a guy wearing an Alba party t-shirt on Princes Street. Gave him a wide berth.


----------



## chilango (May 1, 2021)

A handful more have gone up round our way. Neck and neck between Green and Labour. But both way down on past elections. 

In other news the dog as taken a real dislike to Sir Keir's Labour, going for every leaflet they've delivered


----------



## weepiper (May 1, 2021)

We were also passed by an old school car-with-loudspeakers blaring out a recording of Nicola Sturgeon exhorting us to vote both votes SNP.


----------



## weltweit (May 1, 2021)

Just been talking about this. 
None of us seemed able to decide what a county council actually does.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 1, 2021)

About even Plaid and Labour round here, with a few Neil McEvoy Propel. Fewer than usual. Not seen anything for any of the other parties (Cardiff West)


----------



## kabbes (May 1, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Just been talking about this.
> None of us seemed able to decide what a county council actually does.


Pretty much everything that actually matters to you at a local level.  From running the libraries to ruling on the more important planning matters (and deciding the planning rules for the district council to follow) to deciding on highways issues to running the schools.  You name it, it’s probably run either by county or district council.


----------



## weltweit (May 1, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Pretty much everything that actually matters to you at a local level.  From running the libraries to ruling on the more important planning matters (and deciding the planning rules for the district council to follow) to deciding on highways issues to running the schools.  You name it, it’s probably run either by county or district council.


Aha..

Highways issues they are making a mess with, pothole city here!


----------



## miss direct (May 1, 2021)

Quite a few Green posters.


----------



## kabbes (May 1, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Aha..
> 
> Highways issues they are making a mess with, pothole city here!


Then you should have an interest in who is running your council and what their priorities are...


----------



## not a trot (May 1, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Quite a few Green posters.



Seen plenty of posters for a missing cat. No idea what party it's standing for.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 1, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Seen plenty of posters for a missing cat. No idea what party it's standing for.


Bloody Miaowists.


----------



## Sue (May 1, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Pretty much everything that actually matters to you at a local level.  From running the libraries to ruling on the more important planning matters (and deciding the planning rules for the district council to follow) to deciding on highways issues to running the schools.  You name it, it’s probably run either by county or district council.


Depends where you are. In some places, it's the city council that does much of the important stuff.


----------



## kabbes (May 2, 2021)

Sue said:


> Depends where you are. In some places, it's the city council that does much of the important stuff.


City councils just substitute for district councils in what I said.  They are responsible for carrying out generally lower level stuff like rubbish collection and lower level planning decisions.  It’s still the county council that does things like highways, schools, police etc.  (NB: district/city  councils are responsible for housing too, which is obviously an important role).

Obviously some large cities combine the two into single unitary authorities for their metropolitan area. But that’s clearly not what we’re talking about here because then there is no county council.


----------



## pbsmooth (May 2, 2021)

Tory leaftlet through the door in South London dominated by 'Open our Roads closed by Labour'

Quite a few posters for Taking the Initiative party as well


----------



## Thora (May 2, 2021)

Visited my dad yesterday and noticed he has a Lib Dem poster in his window


----------



## danny la rouge (May 2, 2021)

(((Thora)))


----------



## platinumsage (May 2, 2021)

No posters anywhere, just leaflets, including the one that the LibDems posted through my letterbox at 5:40am the other day, waking me up.

I‘m surprised I’ve never seen an anti-poster, like a party one with a red X across it and some suitably pithy injunction not to vote for them.


----------



## Sue (May 2, 2021)

kabbes said:


> City councils just substitute for district councils in what I said.  They are responsible for carrying out generally lower level stuff like rubbish collection and lower level planning decisions.  It’s still the country council that does things like highways, schools, police etc.  (NB: district/city  councils are responsible for housing too, which is obviously an important role).
> 
> Obviously some large cities combine the two into single unitary authorities for their metropolitan area. But that’s clearly not what we’re talking about here because then there is no country council.


Believe me, I am very aware of what city and county councils do.


----------



## kabbes (May 2, 2021)

Sue said:


> Believe me, I am very aware of what city and county councils do.


Then why say that city councils do what county councils do?

Here's the government's own description of them:



> Many parts of England have 2 tiers of local government:
> 
> 
> county councils
> district, borough or city councils





> *County councils*
> These are responsible for services across the whole of a county, like:
> 
> 
> ...


So it's not the case that city councils substitute for county councils -- they substitute for district and borough councils.


----------



## Sue (May 2, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Then why say that city councils do what county councils do?
> 
> Here's the government's own description of them:
> 
> ...


I didn't.


----------



## kabbes (May 2, 2021)

Sue said:


> I didn't.


OK then.


----------



## weepiper (May 2, 2021)

Just counted posters while out to the supermarket (20 minute walk):
5 SNP
3 Green
2 Labour
1 Lib Dems
1 Alba
0 Tories (which is interesting as this is Morningside...)

We've also just had a car go past the flat with an Alba trailer and a loudspeaker going.


----------



## Leafster (May 6, 2021)

On my way back from voting this morning I saw my first non-LibDem poster - a Labour one.


----------



## platinumsage (May 6, 2021)

Has anyone ever voted in a car? Twitter thread says it happens every election.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 6, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Has anyone ever voted in a car? Twitter thread says it happens every election.



It’s a deep state plot!  Those votes will end up in a skip behind Nando’s!


----------



## maomao (May 6, 2021)

None in my street. Even in the window of the 2019 Labour GE candidate's house lol. 

A lot of Tory filth through the door but only one door knocker who got told to piss off. According to my street's group chat all the local Tory bigwigs were on our street at that moment so I hope my voice carried.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 6, 2021)

1 Labour, 1 Green in my small network of streets, nothing else. No Plaid, somewhat to my surprise.

We'll be voting early-ish this afternoon.


----------



## andysays (May 6, 2021)

Haven't noticed any posters locally.

We've had 3 leaflets from the Greens, plus one each from Labour and Tories.


----------

